# 1st night more than I expected!!!



## RomanRon

Just wrapped up my first night in IE/ LA county, logged around 9 hrs. .......... A cool $158 ......this is going to work until I get back to my old job


----------



## Kalee

Was that a cool$158 or a luke warm $118 after Ubers cut? 
How many total miles did you drive? Multiply your miles by 57 cents per mile. 
The remainder is what your actual profit is.
Still feeling your earnings were cool?


----------



## RomanRon

That's hitting my bank account and my profit is the number I stated. You break down your money any way you want , I just need that deposited money to my bank to keep hitting numbers like that and my family will be great til my reg. Jobs returns-- hey but thanks for the response


----------



## Kalee

You have to be realistic and should want to be honest with yourself, but hey, if fooling yourself makes it easier for you, then Uber on.
lol


----------



## TimFromMA

You really didn't eat any money. You basically cashed out about $200 worth of your car's value but if your happy with that go right ahead. You're only doing this to yourself while helping make Travis richer.


----------



## XUberMike

Some folks are happy if at the end of a day (working any number of hours) they have $10 more than they started with.

Give them time, a few drunks and a couple of 25 minute cancellations and they come around.

The honeymoon certainly doesn't last long for most newbieweds


----------



## Luberon

https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/how-to-calculate-costs-as-an-uber-driver.23/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-...on-uberx-no-maths-involved.14799/#post-196282

Hi RomanRon , As a new Uberer here is one fun fact: you probably made less money than you thought.
If you go through those articles linked above and read through the forum, you will come to realize it is not just how much money you get at the end of the week that matters but how much of your time, your cars value and future maintenance costs you accrue doing that is also important.

Seasoned drivers will tell you to watch very carefully the mileage you put on your car, because those miles do add up (and for tax purposes too!).

Welcome to uberpeople.net and be prepared to survive some home truths told with a largely negative tone.

I am usually curious though what make and model car you drive and how many miles you needed to drive to rack up $158?

Finally, just because you made $158 on a saturday night does not mean you can net same every day of the week...


----------



## Another Uber Driver

......you forgot _GO BLUE!!!!!!!_


----------



## forqalso

Do the fools on this forum have to misuse the IRS's 57 cent standard deduction as your actual expense per mile every time someone posts their earnings?


----------



## Skinny1

I'm 90 trips in, sometimes its all about how the pings flown on how well you do. Its a luck of the draw in some ways.


----------



## TimFromMA

forqalso said:


> Do the fools on this forum have to misuse the IRS's 57 cent standard deduction as your actual expense per mile every time someone posts their earnings?


While it doesn't fit every car and driver perfectly, it is a good starting point to calculate your actual earnings. If the OP wants to sit down and crunch his actual expenses he can get a number closer to his reality.


----------



## limepro

What matters is he is happy, he can put food on his table and pay his bills until he is back to work. That is all Uber is, a way to get by during a low point or as part time income to supplement. If you are trying to do it full time for a long period of time then maybe you should evaluate yourselves rather than someone else.


----------



## Luberon

limepro said:


> What matters is he is happy, he can put food on his table and pay his bills until he is back to work. That is all Uber is, a way to get by during a low point or as part time income to supplement. If you are trying to do it full time for a long period of time then maybe you should evaluate yourselves rather than someone else.


It is important that he is happy, for now. Being cognizant of his actual cost of driving will keep him happy in the longer term, avoiding unpleasant surprises.


----------



## forqalso

TimFromMA said:


> While it doesn't fit every car and driver perfectly, it is a good starting point to calculate your actual earnings. If the OP wants to sit down and crunch his actual expenses he can get a number closer to his reality.


Sorry, but if a Uber driver is using a vehicle that costs anywhere near $57 to go a hundred miles, he should hang up his keys. 
But, I guess it's better to grossly over-estimate your costs than to grossly under-estimate. I just can't see the point to all the knee jerk posts on every profit related posts.


----------



## Luberon

Problem is a vast majority of uber x drivers vastly underestimate their costs, a few really do have costs close to .57c.


----------



## RomanRon

limepro said:


> What matters is he is happy, he can put food on his table and pay his bills until he is back to work. That is all Uber is, a way to get by during a low point or as part time income to supplement. If you are trying to do it full time for a long period of time then maybe you should evaluate yourselves rather than someone else.


Limepro
Hit the nail on the head. Pay my bills get some food in the refrigerator take care of my business all that matters until I get my my real job back.

I see a lot of people who hate on this message board why would anyone who obviously doesn't like uber and their business model, sit here on a message board and complain?! 
Makes no sense. 
Yes put some miles on the car but its a 2013 with 15000 on it. I'm not sweating it. Probably an extraordinary night but I'll take it!!

Good luck to you who are trying out there!!


----------



## SECOTIME

My first night a couple weeks ago I pulled in like $163 and I was like whoo-hoo..

Now, I'm like... BOO-HOO

This is def a short-term thing to make some $ but the longer you do it the more trouble you will find.

I'm sticking to fridays and saturdays only now. The weekdays just shrink the bottom line.



I love it though. It's pretty fun. I meet a lot of shit heads but some really cool people as well.

I made $520 ($200 was bonuses) this week and I'm not driving Sunday - Thursday.

Gotta get new brakes on Thursday ($90), just changed my oil about 1500 miles ago so that'll be another ($80).. Gas, Gas, Gas, $7 every other day for car washes...

so in the long run I see this being a disaster on my car and my wallet..

but I'm glad Uber exists so I can make something in between jobs..

It really is only enough to "get by" especially in regards to wear and tear.. maintenance .. deppreciation..etc

Nice car now.. not so nice or as valuable 6 months from now on Uber I'm sure.


----------



## GypsyLee

The way I see it, if you were commuting to a 9-5 job you would be putting a lot of miles on your car, and paying for gas, etc. I know because I did it for over 30 years. Without IRS deductions. I really enjoy being an independent contractor. But, I realize my situation is different than a driver doing this full time.


----------



## forqalso

Robert Estuar said:


> My first night a couple weeks ago I pulled in like $163 and I was like whoo-hoo..
> 
> Now, I'm like... BOO-HOO
> 
> This is def a short-term thing to make some $ but the longer you do it the more trouble you will find.
> 
> I'm sticking to fridays and saturdays only now. The weekdays just shrink the bottom line.
> 
> I love it though. It's pretty fun. I meet a lot of shit heads but some really cool people as well.
> 
> I made $520 ($200 was bonuses) this week and I'm not driving Sunday - Thursday.
> 
> Gotta get new brakes on Thursday ($90), just changed my oil about 1500 miles ago so that'll be another ($80).. Gas, Gas, Gas, $7 every other day for car washes...
> 
> so in the long run I see this being a disaster on my car and my wallet..
> 
> but I'm glad Uber exists so I can make something in between jobs..
> 
> It really is only enough to "get by" especially in regards to wear and tear.. maintenance .. deppreciation..etc
> 
> Nice car now.. not so nice or as valuable 6 months from now on Uber I'm sure.


Yeah, it's best short term or as part of your daily commute. Get paid to drive the miles you would be driving anyway.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

It's all fun and games until someone pukes in your car.


----------



## GypsyLee

Well, it's really not "fun and games". It's a job. And, to be realistic, anything is possible, good and pukey bad. For sure. Anyone with common sense should know that going in.


----------



## SECOTIME

It's not a job.


----------



## observer

One more thing I've read here on the forum is that Uber seems to favor new drivers to get them hooked. 

So your fares may drop later.

Either way good luck and don't forget to opt out of binding arbitration.


----------



## Junior Timoteus

Luberon said:


> Problem is a vast majority of uber x drivers vastly underestimate their costs, a few really do have costs close to .57c.


Ok, so I'm new people! I drive sporadically. I'm in thenATL and this weekend was crazy as f. I'm school as well and wait tables. So this is literally like part time to the maximum. I usually do this once a week for 6 hours. But, again this weekend was crazy I couldn't miss it. this week i started on Wednesday and since then I've logged in about 35 hours. And in those hours I drove probably 1500-1600 miles. I cashed 480 after "Travis got richer" so please break everything down and tell me the deets and what I actually earned. This IRS mess.. I'm oblivious to it. So should I stop or nah? I will take anyone's advice.

I have a 2015 Corolla. People say they love it. And that's all.


----------



## Junior Timoteus

Forgive me. I'm at home and I've drank too much so my spelling, indentation and grammar might be a little off.

Also I had a ride for 85$ today. Wtf. Bye.


----------



## SECOTIME

Junior Timoteus said:


> Ok, so I'm new people! I drive sporadically. I'm in thenATL and this weekend was crazy as f. I'm school as well and wait tables. So this is literally like part time to the maximum. I usually do this once a week for 6 hours. But, again this weekend was crazy I couldn't miss it. this week i started on Wednesday and since then I've logged in about 35 hours. And in those hours I drove probably 1500-1600 miles. I cashed 480 after "Travis got richer" so please break everything down and tell me the deets and what I actually earned. This IRS mess.. I'm oblivious to it. So should I stop or nah? I will take anyone's advice.
> 
> I have a 2015 Corolla. People say they love it. And that's all.


You made 30 cents a mile. Then subtract how much gas you used. Then oveer time calculate how the mileage has deppreciated your vehicle value. Then get ready for new tires, brakes and oils changes when needed.


----------



## itsablackmarket

limepro said:


> What matters is he is happy, he can put food on his table and pay his bills until he is back to work. That is all Uber is, a way to get by during a low point or as part time income to supplement. If you are trying to do it full time for a long period of time then maybe you should evaluate yourselves rather than someone else.


and what conclusion should you come to when you evaluate yourself? I don't understand. You either make money with Uber or you do not. It cannot be both.


----------



## TimFromMA

I hope you have commercial livery insurance or be prepared to pay out of pocket for accident damage.


----------



## limepro

itsablackmarket said:


> and what conclusion should you come to when you evaluate yourself? I don't understand. You either make money with Uber or you do not. It cannot be both.


We all do Uber for different reasons, in the end it boils down to you either make money or you don't, if you aren't happy with it then quit. Maybe the strike works next month and things change but right now it is take it or leave it. If it helps you make ends meet then good.


----------



## itsablackmarket

limepro said:


> We all do Uber for different reasons, in the end it boils down to you either make money or you don't, if you aren't happy with it then quit. Maybe the strike works next month and things change but right now it is take it or leave it. If it helps you make ends meet then good.


It still doesn't make sense. If one can make money on Uber then one can make money on Uber. There are no two ways about it. The debate we are having is if that is really possible, and the consensus says by far is NO. I guess we could also debate what the consensus is. Some people just think everything is debate class.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Junior Timoteus said:


> Ok, so I'm new people! I drive sporadically. I'm in thenATL and this weekend was crazy as f. I'm school as well and wait tables. So this is literally like part time to the maximum. I usually do this once a week for 6 hours. But, again this weekend was crazy I couldn't miss it. this week i started on Wednesday and since then I've logged in about 35 hours. And in those hours I drove probably 1500-1600 miles. I cashed 480 after "Travis got richer" so please break everything down and tell me the deets and what I actually earned. This IRS mess.. I'm oblivious to it. So should I stop or nah? I will take anyone's advice.
> 
> I have a 2015 Corolla. People say they love it. And that's all.


Go here and fill in the blanks:

---> https://uberpeople.net/pages/EarningsCalculator/​


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Junior Timoteus said:


> Ok, so I'm new people! I drive sporadically. I'm in thenATL and this weekend was crazy as f. I'm school as well and wait tables. So this is literally like part time to the maximum. I usually do this once a week for 6 hours. But, again this weekend was crazy I couldn't miss it. this week i started on Wednesday and since then I've logged in about 35 hours. And in those hours I drove probably 1500-1600 miles. I cashed 480 after "Travis got richer" so please break everything down and tell me the deets and what I actually earned. This IRS mess.. I'm oblivious to it. So should I stop or nah? I will take anyone's advice.
> 
> I have a 2015 Corolla. People say they love it. And that's all.


1600 miles. 35 hours. $480 before expenses. And a practically new car?

Is that what you said?


----------



## Junior Timoteus

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 1600 miles. 35 hours. $480 before expenses. And a practically new car?
> 
> Is that what you said?


Yesm


----------



## limepro

Junior Timoteus said:


> Yesm


You need to cut down on dead miles, that is insane.


----------



## pbracing33b

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> It's all fun and games until someone pukes in your car.


Thats when you pass go and collect $200


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Junior Timoteus said:


> Yesm


So at 35 mpg which is probably MORE than you got and $2 per gallon which us about as cheap as gas is these days that's already $92 in gas. So you're down to $388.

If you go to Kelly blue book and see what an extra 1600 miles on your car dies to its value (I used default settings) it looks like it's worth about $53 less because of the miles. I'd call it more like $60 because I didn't change the condition level and ubering is harder on your car as far as scratches in the interior etc than say commuting would be.

So now you're down to $328 and we haven't even figured out the cost of the extra maintenance and so on. 1600 miles is maybe one third closer to the next oil change? So another $10 there? Closer to new tires, brakes etc...I'm not going to bother with all the math but figure you're at $318 BEFORE any of that. You're down to $318 for 35 hours.

That's $9.08 an hour and you probably are taking a huge insurance risk. You haven't considered self employment tax and have NOTHING paid into social security so far from that.

You are barely over minimum wage and the real number is less because I didn't even figure all the expenses. I didn't include car payment or insurance as yes you woukd have to pay that anyway. But I guarantee you are making at the best close to minimum wage with no benefits. And I don't mean vacation or something employers don't HAVE to do in many states I'm talking about work men's comp, unemployment insurance and so on.

Bear in mind I was VERY generous with the math. I didn't use the IRS figure but I can say that when you do you will actually show a loss. Yes that will reduce your OTHER taxes.

But the point is don't look at the money going in the bank. If you understand your costs and are ok with it because you need that cash right now then fine. I get that. But don't think that's what you're making the same way it would be if you were working at Mcdonalds because it's not.


----------



## ocbob2

Junior Timoteus said:


> Yesm


You can't be for real. No one drives almost 4 times what they made. Are you driving 2 hours each way to start your uber driving? We heard from a guy that was doing that in Florida. I can't imagine there are 2 of you guys.


----------



## Junior Timoteus

ocbob2 said:


> You can't be for real. No one drives almost 4 times what they made. Are you driving 2 hours each way to start your uber driving? We heard from a guy that was doing that in Florida. I can't imagine there are 2 of you guys.


Alright. I over guessed on my numbers. I just got my summary. And I drove 26 hours and made 478$. It's my own car. 2015 Corolla.


----------



## Junior Timoteus

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So at 35 mpg which is probably MORE than you got and $2 per gallon which us about as cheap as gas is these days that's already $92 in gas. So you're down to $388.
> 
> If you go to Kelly blue book and see what an extra 1600 miles on your car dies to its value (I used default settings) it looks like it's worth about $53 less because of the miles. I'd call it more like $60 because I didn't change the condition level and ubering is harder on your car as far as scratches in the interior etc than say commuting would be.
> 
> So now you're down to $328 and we haven't even figured out the cost of the extra maintenance and so on. 1600 miles is maybe one third closer to the next oil change? So another $10 there? Closer to new tires, brakes etc...I'm not going to bother with all the math but figure you're at $318 BEFORE any of that. You're down to $318 for 35 hours.
> 
> That's $9.08 an hour and you probably are taking a huge insurance risk. You haven't considered self employment tax and have NOTHING paid into social security so far from that.
> 
> You are barely over minimum wage and the real number is less because I didn't even figure all the expenses. I didn't include car payment or insurance as yes you woukd have to pay that anyway. But I guarantee you are making at the best close to minimum wage with no benefits. And I don't mean vacation or something employers don't HAVE to do in many states I'm talking about work men's comp, unemployment insurance and so on.
> 
> Bear in mind I was VERY generous with the math. I didn't use the IRS figure but I can say that when you do you will actually show a loss. Yes that will reduce your OTHER taxes.
> 
> But the point is don't look at the money going in the bank. If you understand your costs and are ok with it because you need that cash right now then fine. I get that. But don't think that's what you're making the same way it would be if you were working at Mcdonalds because it's not.


My bad. I was a little off on my numbers. I just received my summary.
I drove about 1200-1500. I can't really remember exactly.

But I did make 478. Drove 26 hours. It's my own 2015 Corolla. I know it's devaluing my car but I'm a broke ass college student man. And again, I do this sparingly. This previous week was just extremely busy in Atlanta with all the concerts and games and tournaments. Last time I drove was in August.


----------



## Junior Timoteus

limepro said:


> You need to cut down on dead miles, that is insane.


I know I do a really bad habit of just driving around. **** me.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

^^^ I look at it this way, if your driving more than 200 miles to 100 net. You need a new game plan, mostly stop chasing fares. Sometimes you just can't help deadhead miles back. Sometimes you get lucky. Sometimes it depends on your market.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Junior Timoteus said:


> My bad. I was a little off on my numbers. I just received my summary.
> I drove about 1200-1500. I can't really remember exactly.
> 
> But I did make 478. Drove 26 hours. It's my own 2015 Corolla. I know it's devaluing my car but I'm a broke ass college student man. And again, I do this sparingly. This previous week was just extremely busy in Atlanta with all the concerts and games and tournaments. Last time I drove was in August.


I'm not doing the math again. You can. But forget about the tax deduction. If you don't keep track of mileage you don't GET a tax deduction. So stop driving around aimlessly and write down or use an app to track every mile.

You need to treat this as a business even if you're a broke student trying to just make a few extra bucks.

Look at it this way. If you drive 1000 miles that's a, $570 tax deduction. If you normally pay even 10% in taxes (very low) that's just saved you $57 (likely another $57 on your refund). That's a big deal.


----------



## MoneyUber4

RomanRon said:


> Just wrapped up my first night in IE/ LA county, logged around 9 hrs. .......... A cool $158 ......this is going to work until I get back to my old job


Congratulation! That is a newbie's luck. Let us know how was the 2nd day, the 3rd.

$158 is the price of (1) New tire. Now you are missing 3 tires + gas + toll money + car wash + zip lock bags + tax ++++.


----------



## UberLo

When reality finally sets in for all you "newbies" that Uber doesn't want part timers. They want full time indentured servants. I suppose you won't finally realize that until after the next rate cut or fee increase. You need to be driving at least 7 -8 hrs a day now just to barely crack $100 (no surge).


----------



## jrboy

yeah, i remember when i thought all that money i was making was mine. until i realized that there are expenses. now i see that i'm barely hitting minimum wage. wear and tear, gas, damaged seats, car washes, oil changes, data charges, wasted gas on cancellations before 5 min mark, wasted gas on pings 15 plus minutes away,,, oh and don't forget the 1099. thanks newbie for reminding me how imperative this strike is. OnOct 16th at 5 pm "uber off".


----------



## Luberon

Junior Timoteus said:


> Ok, so I'm new people! I drive sporadically. I'm in thenATL and this weekend was crazy as f. I'm school as well and wait tables. So this is literally like part time to the maximum. I usually do this once a week for 6 hours. But, again this weekend was crazy I couldn't miss it. this week i started on Wednesday and since then I've logged in about 35 hours. And in those hours I drove probably 1500-1600 miles. I cashed 480 after "Travis got richer" so please break everything down and tell me the deets and what I actually earned. This IRS mess.. I'm oblivious to it. So should I stop or nah? I will take anyone's advice.
> 
> I have a 2015 Corolla. People say they love it. And that's all.


 1) You definitely need to be more efficient and cut down on deadhead miles significantly. The holy grail is to make as much money in your account as the number of miles on your car on $1:1mile ratio. Anything less than 70c:1mile total is not efficient.
2) You need to seriously do some maths about your car depreciation and maintenance and decide which way to go. On one hand a corolla is perfect low maintenance high gas mileage car for uber but a new car takes depreciation hit real fast. Check what the value of your car will be in 6 months, 1,2 or 3 years and with and without projected uber miles on kbb.com. Then make an informed decision whether the added maintenance costs and depreciation is worth it to you. Only you can answer that. If you never plan on selling your car then depreciation may be less of an issue.
3) How valuable is your time? If you have an alternate job that can net 50% or more of what you get from uber without burning through your car then you may be better off with that job


----------



## RomanRon

The people who are on this forum and just b#@$% and whine about the lack of money you make,and how incredulous you all act if someone is glad to be in position of making money. IF YOU DON'T LIKE THE JOB LEAVE!! Is someone holding a gun to your head, I doubt it. 
Because you are miserable in your life you want us to all know that you are all a bunch of sniffling [email protected]#$&es!!!

Pathetic. Wal mart is hiring hurry I'll call and tell them to watch out for you......


----------



## Sacto Burbs

What do your numbers look like - use the earnings calculator in my signature please.


----------



## RomanRon

You can't calculate where someone is on their life. I'm sure we are all at different points in our lives,so what is crappy for you may be satisfactory to someone else. 
I see some people here that are at LEAST OK with the job minimally. But the loudest group are the complainers..... Again leave, unless they love to bi##% about their lives ,because in the final analysis, that is all they have in their live!!! No calculator needed for me this move was well thought out without the use of a calculator but thanks anyways


----------



## William1964

Junior Timoteus said:


> Ok, so I'm new people! I drive sporadically. I'm in thenATL and this weekend was crazy as f. I'm school as well and wait tables. So this is literally like part time to the maximum. I usually do this once a week for 6 hours. But, again this weekend was crazy I couldn't miss it. this week i started on Wednesday and since then I've logged in about 35 hours. And in those hours I drove probably 1500-1600 miles. I cashed 480 after "Travis got richer" so please break everything down and tell me the deets and what I actually earned. This IRS mess.. I'm oblivious to it. So should I stop or nah? I will take anyone's advice.
> 
> I have a 2015 Corolla. People say they love it. And that's all.


1500 miles is a lot for $480. Even by my standards.

50 gallons of gas at $2.50 each. $125
Contract amount for car including interest what's the Kelly Blue Book value through your car with 1500 miles on it. $1,500 minimum.

15 bucks for half the oil change.
$0.25 for tire wear.
$4 for car insurance.
7 bucks for car wash

$480 less $151.25 equal $328.75.

Someone else may have to add the Social Security $575 in tax deduction covers the income


----------



## jrboy

RomanRon said:


> The people who are on this forum and just b#@$% and whine about the lack of money you make,and how incredulous you all act if someone is glad to be in position of making money. IF YOU DON'T LIKE THE JOB LEAVE!! Is someone holding a gun to your head, I doubt it.
> Because you are miserable in your life you want us to all know that you are all a bunch of sniffling [email protected]#$&es!!!
> 
> Pathetic. Wal mart is hiring hurry I'll call and tell them to watch out for you......


i personally am not a quitter. but i will rise up. On Oct. 16th at 5 pm we will stop *****ing and start taking action. we will stand up to uber and it's corrupt policies.


----------



## William1964

Sorry something's wrong here I think it's my math. Denver is 1021 miles from my front door via car it took me 15 hours two three or four times I've driven it. Therefore at 8 or 9 hours 1500 miles you're going about 80 miles an hour non stop dude.


----------



## Luberon

I love how four week old drivers like to think they have figured it all... .only to come back whining in a couple of weeks....seen that on here more than I can care to count. Old drivers complain, new drivers whine about the complainers only to join the band wagon after a few weeks.


----------



## Davesway10

TimFromMA said:


> While it doesn't fit every car and driver perfectly, it is a good starting point to calculate your actual earnings. If the OP wants to sit down and crunch his actual expenses he can get a number closer to his reality.


The bad thing is is that everyone who quotes the 57.5 per mile of cost never seems to be willing to throw in the tax deduction they are getting as a result. There most certainly are expenses associated with this, but the tax savings at the end of the year offset a huge majority of them. True or not true ?


----------



## Luberon

You can take a horse to the river....


----------



## UberLo

Ok let's do real costs here. According to Uber I drive about 30-35 hrs/wk, and I average lately about $400-$500/wk. Well my real costs are gas ($120-$130/wk), insurance ($60-$70/wk), car payment ($100/wk), oil change ($100/mo) car wash (10-20/wk). 

I haven't even gotten to tuneup, tires, brakes or headlights yet, and I drive a Prius! I've also shelled out money for collision repair twice ($2,000) since I couldn't go through insurance.


----------



## Luberon

UberLo said:


> Ok let's do real costs here. According to Uber I drive about 30-35 hrs/wk, and I average lately about $400-$500/wk. Well my real costs are gas ($120-$130/wk), insurance ($60-$70/wk), car payment ($100/wk), oil change ($100/mo) car wash (10-20/wk).
> 
> I haven't even gotten to tuneup, tires, brakes or headlights yet, and I drive a Prius! I've also shelled out money for collision repair twice ($2,000) since I couldn't go through insurance.


Going by your numbers your expenses (excluding tuneup, tires, brakes, headlights, collision repair) are 120+60+100+25+10=315$ (may rise to 345$)

1) Let's assume you had a good week and made $500 while driving only 30 hours and take the lower values for all the expenses you mentioned
*High estimate: *$500 for 30 hours work and 315$ expenses = 185$/ 30 hours
=====>>>> *= $6.16 per hour*

2) Now let us take the flip side, you had a slow week and made $400 after working 40 hours and all your expenses were on the high side
*Low estimate:* $400 for 40 hours work and 345$ expenses = $55/40hrs
=====>>>> = *$1.35 per hour
*
To take it one step further, if you have a collision and have to pay $2000, you will have to work for $2000/$6.16 =324 hours or _8 weeks of driving 40 hours per week_ just to recoup the cost of repair.
Comment: These numbers are sadly typical of very many drivers. My advise to those in the honeymoon phase of uber is this: before you throw stones at someone for being negative sit down and do the REAL numbers for your driving and share with us. We all have our different stories and motivations for driving but one thing is common to us all, we are all doing it for money we need at this point in our lives and most of us are making way less than we think we are making.
Thank you UberLo for sharing your numbers.


----------



## Davesway10

Now we are deducting car payments and car insurance from our ernings ?


----------



## Davesway10

Luberon said:


> You can take a horse to the river....


1st off, "you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink" Back to my orginal response. Why do you not factor in your tax savings, they are significant. Your response, however, is typical of someone with an agenda.


----------



## UberLo

Davesway10 said:


> Now we are deducting car payments and car insurance from our ernings ?


Look... you can inflate the numbers however you like, but for most it is a cost associated with doing business.


----------



## Davesway10

And for the regular working stiff who commutes 30 miles each way, has a car payment, has car insurance, puts gas in his car, is at risk of collision, is at risk of mechanical break downs who pays his taxes and doesn't get to deduct his expenses ? A car creates negative equity, period. They all depreciate. do we accelerate that, yes we do. but we are also earning some income on it and we are generally not paying much in taxes. So while our investment is depreciating faster it is also generating income at the same time. I'm not saying that UBER is the most profitable business ever, not even close. But it is also not the massive losing proposition that so many on this site are portraying it as. Now, in my opinion, of which I get great personal satisfaction, the vast majority of the doom and gloom sayers on this site is meant to deter drivers from getting on the road in order to create more revenue for themselves. If it is as bad as is continuously preached on this site then why do you continue to drive. Go get that job flipping burgers that everyone loves to say is a better proposition. I track my expenses, and, I track my tax liability and savings. I forecast everything out for a year using a mixture of real time expenses and future knowable expenses. I don't pay a lot of attention to actual hours worked because I honestly don't know that number, the vast majority of my non driving time is spent watching T.V.


----------



## Luberon

Davesway10 said:


> Now we are deducting car payments and car insurance from our ernings ?


1) You can deduct car payments if you bought the car specifically for UberX like I did or you are on a weekly Uber xchange kind of lease. I dont know UberLo's specific situation so I cant judge. 
The most accurate method will be to calculate depreciation caused by uber miles on the car. For that I will need make/model/year/mileage and weekly mileage which UberLo did not specify.

2) As for insurance, some folks like UberHammer suggest we exclude it since you pay it whether you uber or not. I include it for the same reason that without uber I wouldnt buy a car in the first instance. For UberLo, the more accurate estimate would be to include his $2000 repair bill instead of weekly insurance bill if he uses the for personal use too. $2000 would have been a much bigger hit on his weekly wages for sure but I have no context for how many weeks/miles he was driving before he got the $2000 bill to properly subdivide that cost.

Just _for the sake of argument_, let us exclude insurance and car payments from the calculation:

The best case scenario amounts to a whopping $345/30 = *$11.50/hour* which still abysmal given that depreciation, a number of wear and tear expenses and insurance loop holes were not accounted for.


----------



## Luberon

Davesway10 said:


> 1st off, "you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink" .


First off, you lead your horse to water, I take mine to the river.... OK?  



Davesway10 said:


> Your response, however, is typical of someone with an agenda.


Of course I have an agenda, we all do. I am on a crusade to teach people 3rd grade maths.



Davesway10 said:


> Why do you not factor in your tax savings, they are significant.


First, I do not agree tax savings are more significant than the cost of _"tuneup, tires, brakes, headlights, collision repair" _which I also excluded. I do not know what you mean by "significant"? Why dont you give us an estimate of how much tax savings you had last year? How many hours/miles did you complete before making such savings? Significant can be .01c or $10,000.

Second, the OP does not provide # of miles driven to calculate tax deduction.

Third, actual tax savings depend on a number of other factors. Most UberXers will make a loss for tax purposes. Which means 
1) they will not be paying tax on UberX income
2) Their UberX "loss" may reduce their total "earned income" hence reducing their tax liability and potentially pushing them to a lower tax bracket. How much money one saves dependent on a vast # of factors that are beyond the point of my post.


----------



## Davesway10

UberLo said:


> Look... you can inflate the numbers however you like, but for most it is a cost associated with doing business.


I'm inflating numbers ? you claim 100 a month in oil changes, so you are driving 10000 + miles per month and only making 400 - 500 per week. Who's inflating their numbers again.


Luberon said:


> 1) You can deduct car payments if you bought the car specifically for UberX like I did or you are on a weekly Uber xchange kind of lease. I dont know UberLo's specific situation so I cant judge.
> The most accurate method will be to calculate depreciation caused by uber miles on the car. For that I will need make/model/year/mileage and weekly mileage which UberLo did not specify.
> 
> 2) As for insurance, some folks like UberHammer suggest we exclude it since you pay it whether you uber or not. I include it for the same reason that without uber I wouldnt buy a car in the first instance. For UberLo, the more accurate estimate would be to include his $2000 repair bill instead of weekly insurance bill if he uses the for personal use too. $2000 would have been a much bigger hit on his weekly wages for sure but I have no context for how many weeks/miles he was driving before he got the $2000 bill to properly subdivide that cost.
> 
> Just _for the sake of argument_, let us exclude insurance and car payments from the calculation:
> 
> The best case scenario amounts to a whopping $345/30 = *$11.50/hour* which still abysmal given that depreciation, a number of wear and tear expenses and insurance loop holes were not accounted for.


That number seems much more realistic, but still in no way offsets depreciation with tax savings. I don't care how you slice, the tax break is an advantage. Me personally based on my current history I will save $3843.43(yearly) on taxes based on average of 406 miles per week assuming 15.3% self employment, 10.3% federal and 5.3% state. My expenses that I currently calculate are $2917.64(yearly). Expenses I currently factor in are Gas, Oil changes, car washes, tires and data. There are others some are unknowable and as I run across those I'll begin to factor them in. Some I won't incur for 5 years or more so I Have not included them either. But I do acknowledge that they exist. I still have $900 in expenses that I can utilize before my actual expenses out way my per mile deduction. Now, if I'm able to operate without using the additional $900.00 then that essentially becomes a very real kickback from the IRS.


----------



## Davesway10

Luberon said:


> I am on a crusade to teach people 3rd grade maths


You should stick to this, Forecasting expenses taxes profits etc. can be a bit more advanced


----------



## UberLo

Davesway10 said:


> Now we are deducting car payments and car insurance from our ernings ?





Luberon said:


> 1) You can deduct car payments if you bought the car specifically for UberX like I did or you are on a weekly Uber xchange kind of lease. I dont know UberLo's specific situation so I cant judge.
> The most accurate method will be to calculate depreciation caused by uber miles on the car. For that I will need make/model/year/mileage and weekly mileage which UberLo did not specify.
> 
> 2) As for insurance, some folks like UberHammer suggest we exclude it since you pay it whether you uber or not. I include it for the same reason that without uber I wouldnt buy a car in the first instance. For UberLo, the more accurate estimate would be to include his $2000 repair bill instead of weekly insurance bill if he uses the for personal use too. $2000 would have been a much bigger hit on his weekly wages for sure but I have no context for how many weeks/miles he was driving before he got the $2000 bill to properly subdivide that cost.
> 
> Just _for the sake of argument_, let us exclude insurance and car payments from the calculation:
> 
> The best case scenario amounts to a whopping $345/30 = *$11.50/hour* which still abysmal given that depreciation, a number of wear and tear expenses and insurance loop holes were not accounted for.


As a matter of fact I did buy the car in order to drive for Uber. I don't do much else with it otherwise. Been driving for about a year with about 2500+ trips (started Oct 2014). In my full year of driving I estimate I've accumulated well over 35k miles of ride share related driving. Look I don't care what other drivers do with their time as it is their choice, but I want everyone to know the facts if they're thinking about this as a career.


----------



## Luberon

Davesway10 said:


> I'm inflating numbers ? you claim 100 a month in oil changes, so you are driving 10000 + miles per month and only making 400 - 500 per week. Who's inflating their numbers again.
> 
> That number seems much more realistic, but still in no way offsets depreciation with tax savings. I don't care how you slice, the tax break is an advantage. Me personally based on my current history I will save $3843.43(yearly) on taxes based on average of 406 miles per week assuming 15.3% self employment, 10.3% federal and 5.3% state. My expenses that I currently calculate are $2917.64(yearly). Expenses I currently factor in are Gas, Oil changes, car washes, tires and data. There are others some are unknowable and as I run across those I'll begin to factor them in. Some I won't incur for 5 years or more so I Have not included them either. But I do acknowledge that they exist. I still have $900 in expenses that I can utilize before my actual expenses out way my per mile deduction. Now, if I'm able to operate without using the additional $900.00 then that essentially becomes a very real kickback from the IRS.


Now do you count not paying income tax (15.3% self employment, 10.3% federal and 5.3% state) on Uber revenue as part of your "tax savings"? That is just like a McDonalds employee counting tax refund as part of their job benefits. I have neither the will nor energy to go into a detailed tax ping-pong here, let us leave it as 'your mileage might vary'. 
The only real tax savings every driver gets is the second one where their actual depreciation is less than .575c/mile. If you drive 1000 miles at .375 per mile then you have 20c per mile ($20) that is not counted towards your taxable self employment income. That means you save 30% (your approx effective tax rate) x $20 which amounts $6 per 1000 miles driven. Any X driver whose actual driving cost is .575/mile is a loser in both real and literal terms. 
You obviously have the will and ability to do your numbers unlike most drivers. But tax savings are deceptive to say the least and it is worthwhile to think through them once again and possibly talk to a professional.


----------



## Luberon

Davesway10 said:


> You should stick to this, Forecasting expenses taxes profits etc. can be a bit more advanced


^^^ Hahaha


----------



## Davesway10

Look, you either pay the taxes or you pay the expenses. I'm not saying the "Real" money that goes in your pocket isn't being used for expenses it clearly is but your not paying taxes either. Would this be easier if we quit calling taxes taxes and started calling them expenses. I agree, if your real world expenses are .575 you should quit now. Expenses for UBER drives are taxes in a very real sense. These arguments are just too damn circular for me, we just keep walking around each other shouting the same damn thing. A horse by any other name is still a horse. How's that one suit you. UBER for me works, mostly because I don't have huge expectations. Its what I need it to be right now. A little bit of supplemental income.


----------



## Luberon

Davesway10 said:


> Look, you either pay the taxes or you pay the expenses. I'm not saying the "Real" money that goes in your pocket isn't being used for expenses it clearly is but your not paying taxes either. Would this be easier if we quit calling taxes taxes and started calling them expenses. I agree, if your real world expenses are .575 you should quit now. Expenses for UBER drives are taxes in a very real sense. These arguments are just too damn circular for me, we just keep walking around each other shouting the same damn thing. A horse by any other name is still a horse. How's that one suit you. UBER for me works, mostly because I don't have huge expectations. Its what I need it to be right now. A little bit of supplemental income.


Agreed, what you call your expenses don't matter provided you account for them. Also, expenses vary by circumstances. My rants on expenses are directed at those that say "gas is my only expense"


----------



## Bill Feit

First...Go Blue!!
Second, I can complain because Uber has cut its rates 40% since I started driving and looks like another will come soon. They have threatened to suspend my account more times than I care to mention and usually for nothing..they continue to use a poor rating system, on time delivery affected by poor application and long distance drives needed to pickup pax, not being able to see a pax destination in advance, no tipping on app and many other things that anger us drivers. If you are one of those who agreed to work for 1.10/mile with them taking 30% of your first 15 rides, 25% of next 15 you will be at my commission level after your 30 a WEEK and you are just enabling them to continue to treat all drivers badly. We need them to understand without us they have nothing...Hope you can understand that. Meanwhile, I suggest you stay off the forum unless you have something worthwhile to add. BTW, I am an old fart, on social security only with over 2500 rides under his belt. I do it to get some cash flow but I can tell you it is a MONEY LOOSING ENTERPRISE any anyone you will be doing wrong to anyone you suggest do it!


----------



## UberLo

Davesway10 said:


> Look, you either pay the taxes or you pay the expenses. I'm not saying the "Real" money that goes in your pocket isn't being used for expenses it clearly is but your not paying taxes either. Would this be easier if we quit calling taxes taxes and started calling them expenses. I agree, if your real world expenses are .575 you should quit now. Expenses for UBER drives are taxes in a very real sense. These arguments are just too damn circular for me, we just keep walking around each other shouting the same damn thing. A horse by any other name is still a horse. How's that one suit you. UBER for me works, mostly because I don't have huge expectations. Its what I need it to be right now. A little bit of supplemental income.


Define "supplemental income".


----------



## jrboy

uber off!


----------



## Davesway10

UberLo said:


> Define "supplemental income".


Income that supplements my regular income.


----------



## UberLo

Davesway10 said:


> Income that supplements my regular income.


So you're saying you actually get "income" from doing this, but are actually reporting losses on your tax forms? You can't have it both ways.


----------



## UberLo

Income

DEFINITION OF 'INCOME'

Money that an individual or business receives in exchange for providing a good or service or through investing capital. Income is consumed to fuel day-to-day expenditures. Most people age 65 and under receive the majority of their income from a salary or wages earned from a job. Investments, pensions and Social Security are primary sources of income for retirees. In businesses, income can refer to a company's remaining revenues after all expenses and taxes have been paid. In this case, it is also known as "earnings". Most forms of income are subject to taxation.


----------



## Davesway10

UberLo said:


> So you're saying you actually get "income" from doing this, but are actually reporting losses on your tax forms? You can't have it both ways.


What ? I'll be claiming the deductions I'm able to claim. I currently have a tax liability. After all my expenses. (Including the tax liability I have accrued ) I'm still operating at 79% of my fares. So, currently 21% of my money goes back into my vehicle and taxes I still owe.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

RomanRon said:


> Just wrapped up my first night in IE/ LA county, logged around 9 hrs. .......... A cool $158 ......this is going to work until I get back to my old job


Please, all drivers actually lose money driving at these rates!
Who are you trying to kid?
Wake up!
You might see some cash flow above gas, but you really made (true net after all deferred and hidden expenses) about $30 for your 9 hours! $3/hour! :-(
You are not really making any $, you are just literally "eating" your car.
Just quit now!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

Davesway10 said:


> Look, you either pay the taxes or you pay the expenses. I'm not saying the "Real" money that goes in your pocket isn't being used for expenses it clearly is but your not paying taxes either. Would this be easier if we quit calling taxes taxes and started calling them expenses. I agree, if your real world expenses are .575 you should quit now. Expenses for UBER drives are taxes in a very real sense. These arguments are just too damn circular for me, we just keep walking around each other shouting the same damn thing. A horse by any other name is still a horse. How's that one suit you. UBER for me works, mostly because I don't have huge expectations. Its what I need it to be right now. A little bit of supplemental income.


Its not "supplemental income". You are not making a wage. The "cash flow" is just from selling your car in little pieces. Its no different than just selling all your furniture at the flee market! Most of us that complain on here are not still driving, we are just trying to save one idiot at a time, and hoping rates eventually double. I quit a year ago, rates have actually dropped a staggering 67% from 2 years ago! All drivers lose $ now! If you know how to calculate all true expenses, (most hidden & deferred), they are 4 times gas!


----------



## ocbob2

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Please, all drivers actually lose money driving at these rates!
> Who are you trying to kid?
> Wake up!
> You might see some cash flow above gas, but you really made (true net after all deferred and hidden expenses) about $30 for your 9 hours! $3/hour! :-(
> You are not really making any $, you are just literally "eating" your car.
> Just quit now!


Who needs tires, brakes, new suspension (lots of weight now in your car), etc. I don't get this "wear and tear" thing you guys keep talking about.


----------



## Luberon

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Please, all drivers actually lose money driving at these rates!
> Who are you trying to kid?
> Wake up!
> You might see some cash flow above gas, but you really made (true net after all deferred and hidden expenses) about $30 for your 9 hours! $3/hour! :-(
> You are not really making any $, you are just literally "eating" your car.
> Just quit now!


^^^ Now that is extreme!


----------



## mainelaptop

What kind of car are you driving that costs you 200 dollars a night to drive around? If you make your point about hidden costs like this you just come off sounding insane.


----------



## Bill Feit

So, Midwest and Main, are you aware your fellow Uberites here in the GOLDEN STATE actually pay over $1.00/gallon more than you do for fuel? Our costs are higher but at 1.10 per mile our fares are NOT...Maybe saying NO ONE makes money is a bit extreme, but I can tell you very few do...they probably drive a 6-8 year old Prius.


----------



## Bill Feit

Oh, I forgot to say in Orange County/LA Area they only get .90/mile. I am in San Diego


----------



## grayspinner

The only way to know if you are making money or not is to calculate the cost per mile to operate your vehicle. You need to consider the cost of:

Gas, oil changes, tires, brakes, transmission, car depreciation, car washes... 

There is an online calculator to assist you with that. 

I drive a '08 Hyundai elantra & have calculated my per mile costs in NC to 18 cents per mile. That 18 cents includes 7 cents/mile of immediate costs (gas & car washes, fluids... ) and the rest is delayed expenses (tires, brakes, depreciation, transmission...) 

At the end of each night, I calculate my costs based on my miles driven & compare that to my earnings. I calculate my hourly wage as well as my average per trip profit. I also calculate these things over the entire week. This helps me identify which days are more profitable on average than others & track trends. 

This is the only way you can determine if you are making a profit or not & if it's worth your time or not. 

Ideally, when you get paid you will take what you calculated for your delayed costs & set it aside in a savings account so you have it for when your car needs repaired/replaced.


----------



## grayspinner

And yes, there often is a tax advantage - ideally, your per mile costs will be low enough that the difference between your real costs & your allowable milage deduction (57.5 cents per mile) will make it so you are not generating any taxable income. If you are part time, you may actually decrease your household taxable income


----------



## Bill Feit

grayspinner said:


> The only way to know if you are making money or not is to calculate the cost per mile to operate your vehicle. You need to consider the cost of:
> 
> Gas, oil changes, tires, brakes, transmission, car depreciation, car washes...
> 
> There is an online calculator to assist you with that.
> 
> I drive a '08 Hyundai elantra & have calculated my per mile costs in NC to 18 cents per mile. That 18 cents includes 7 cents/mile of immediate costs (gas & car washes, fluids... ) and the rest is delayed expenses (tires, brakes, depreciation, transmission...)
> 
> At the end of each night, I calculate my costs based on my miles driven & compare that to my earnings. I calculate my hourly wage as well as my average per trip profit. I also calculate these things over the entire week. This helps me identify which days are more profitable on average than others & track trends.
> 
> This is the only way you can determine if you are making a profit or not & if it's worth your time or not.
> 
> Ideally, when you get paid you will take what you calculated for your delayed costs & set it aside in a savings account so you have it for when your car needs repaired/replaced.


You need to use Sherpashare man (www.sherpashare.com)...you are doing too much calculating...why? What are you going to see that is going to make you quit? Just use the 57.5/mile IRS figure...UberX/mile=1.10 minus Uber commission(new driver)=.77 minus the IRS 57.5 and you get remainder a whole .195/mile. Oh, and don't forget that coffee fix, breakfast or lunch, or dinner or all three if a real worker. How much are you making now?


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

grayspinner said:


> The only way to know if you are making money or not is to calculate the cost per mile to operate your vehicle. You need to consider the cost of:
> 
> Gas, oil changes, tires, brakes, transmission, car depreciation, car washes...
> 
> There is an online calculator to assist you with that.
> 
> I drive a '08 Hyundai elantra & have calculated my per mile costs in NC to 18 cents per mile. That 18 cents includes 7 cents/mile of immediate costs (gas & car washes, fluids... ) and the rest is delayed expenses (tires, brakes, depreciation, transmission...)
> 
> At the end of each night, I calculate my costs based on my miles driven & compare that to my earnings. I calculate my hourly wage as well as my average per trip profit. I also calculate these things over the entire week. This helps me identify which days are more profitable on average than others & track trends.
> 
> This is the only way you can determine if you are making a profit or not & if it's worth your time or not.
> 
> Ideally, when you get paid you will take what you calculated for your delayed costs & set it aside in a savings account so you have it for when your car needs repaired/replaced.


Please ... $.18/mile, U are not accounting for dead miles (50%)
Plus, nobody wants to ride in ur '08 Hyundai shit box!
Everybody is losing money at these rates! Or you have to drive a beater just to break even!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

Bill Feit said:


> You need to use Sherpashare man (www.sherpashare.com)...you are doing too much calculating...why? What are you going to see that is going to make you quit? Just use the 57.5/mile IRS figure...UberX/mile=1.10 minus Uber commission(new driver)=.77 minus the IRS 57.5 and you get remainder a whole .195/mile. Oh, and don't forget that coffee fix, breakfast or lunch, or dinner or all three if a real worker. How much are you making now?


You forgot that 50% of ur miles on an uber shift are dead miles (off fare clock), which means you actually lose $.20/mile!
Wish we were still at $1.10, we're at .75 = .60 (@80%) = 30 cents after 50% dead miles = -.27/mile!


----------



## grayspinner

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Please ... $.18/mile, U are not accounting for dead miles (50%)
> Plus, nobody wants to ride in ur '08 Hyundai shit box!
> Everybody is losing money at these rates! Or you have to drive a beater just to break even!


I do account for dead miles. Every mile costs me 18 cents, with or without a pax.

I don't give a damn what you think of my car.

And while I would love a rate increase, I'm not losing money. However I much prefer Lyft to Uber because with Lyft I profit more.


----------



## grayspinner

Bill Feit said:


> You need to use Sherpashare man (www.sherpashare.com)...you are doing too much calculating...why? What are you going to see that is going to make you quit? Just use the 57.5/mile IRS figure...UberX/mile=1.10 minus Uber commission(new driver)=.77 minus the IRS 57.5 and you get remainder a whole .195/mile. Oh, and don't forget that coffee fix, breakfast or lunch, or dinner or all three if a real worker. How much are you making now?


I do use sherpa share, but I find it poorly designed & inadequate for all my needs. I do those calculations because I want the information I gain from it. The math is quite simple & only takes moments. I feel cost/revenue analysis is important in business.

And I am frugal enough to pack food for myself or eat before I head out. I don't drink coffee/soda while driving - I have a refilled water bottle with ice water.

I don't use 57.5 cents /mile as my costs because I prefer to use my actual costs. I know what my actual costs are, I don't have to guess.

But continue to believe that it's impossible to make a profit, I don't really GAF.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

grayspinner said:


> I do account for dead miles. Every mile costs me 18 cents, with or without a pax.
> 
> I don't give a damn what you think of my car.
> 
> And while I would love a rate increase, I'm not losing money. However I much prefer Lyft to Uber because with Lyft I profit more.


I bet ur rating sucks driving a beater.
The sad thing is, only the most desperate drivers with the shittiest cars can still do this.
Its all gone to hell. 2 years ago it was a fun luxury for pax, and drivers could make decent money.
Pax were willing to pay more than taxi to have a nice driver in a new car.
Now Travis is going after the bus customer, and you can use a 15 year old beater.
Its a real shame. I havent driven in a year now, and wont drive again unless they double the rates. I was the top driver in my market, and have a 4.95 rating. Rates have dropped a staggering 67% in two years. Yes, I have a brand new car, and my true cost per mile is $.60/mile, so I actually lose $.30/mile at these rates. Damn shame they ruined it.


----------



## grayspinner

My rating on uber is 4.85 & on Lyft it's 4.9 & my car is fine. It's very clean, in great shape & my pax are satisfied. Plus I'm super cute & nice and pax like me. 

Only a fool would drive a brand new car for this.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

grayspinner said:


> My rating on uber is 4.85 & on Lyft it's 4.9 & my car is fine. It's very clean, in great shape & my pax are satisfied. Plus I'm super cute & nice and pax like me.
> 
> Only a fool would drive a brand new car for this.


Right, its all gone to shit.
Like I said, it was a fun luxury for pax, and everybody drove a new car in the beginning, when it paid $2.30/mile!
Now its just for desperate losers!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

grayspinner said:


> My rating on uber is 4.85 & on Lyft it's 4.9 & my car is fine. It's very clean, in great shape & my pax are satisfied. Plus I'm super cute & nice and pax like me.
> 
> Only a fool would drive a brand new car for this.


So, even if ur at $1.10/mile, that =$.88 (@ 80%) = $.44 (@50% dead miles) - a highly suspect $.18/mile = ur making $.26/mile, which means you have to drive 200 miles (all night) to make $50, how do you possibly rationalize that???
Burger King is waaaayyyy better! Lol


----------



## ocbob2

Bill Feit said:


> Oh, I forgot to say in Orange County/LA Area they only get .90/mile. I am in San Diego


$1.10 a mile before uber cut.


----------



## Bill Feit

grayspinner said:


> I do use sherpa share, but I find it poorly designed & inadequate for all my needs. I do those calculations because I want the information I gain from it. The math is quite simple & only takes moments. I feel cost/revenue analysis is important in business.
> 
> And I am frugal enough to pack food for myself or eat before I head out. I don't drink coffee/soda while driving - I have a refilled water bottle with ice water.
> 
> I don't use 57.5 cents /mile as my costs because I prefer to use my actual costs. I know what my actual costs are, I don't have to guess.
> 
> But continue to believe that it's impossible to make a profit, I don't really GAF.


No doubt about it...you are better than ALL the rest of us...and so smart! Uber deserves you!


----------



## Bill Feit

grayspinner said:


> My rating on uber is 4.85 & on Lyft it's 4.9 & my car is fine. It's very clean, in great shape & my pax are satisfied. Plus I'm super cute & nice and pax like me.
> 
> Only a fool would drive a brand new car for this.


Oh, I forgot to say...wonder how good Uber will do as a company with Raleigh as major market and drivers using 8 year old cars? I'll bet they are happy there are a few of us "fools" out here giving best customer experience for no profit!


----------



## RamzFanz

Kalee said:


> Was that a cool$158 or a luke warm $118 after Ubers cut?
> How many total miles did you drive? Multiply your miles by 57 cents per mile.
> The remainder is what your actual profit is.
> Still feeling your earnings were cool?


False. It's not $.57 a mile unless he is driving a brand new car.


----------



## RamzFanz

forqalso said:


> Do the fools on this forum have to misuse the IRS's 57 cent standard deduction as your actual expense per mile every time someone posts their earnings?


Yes, they do. They have no grasp of actual costs and self loathing. It's a bad combination.


----------



## RamzFanz

TimFromMA said:


> While it doesn't fit every car and driver perfectly, it is a good starting point to calculate your actual earnings. If the OP wants to sit down and crunch his actual expenses he can get a number closer to his reality.


False, it's a terrible starting point. Worthless in fact.


----------



## Bill Feit

RamzFanz said:


> False. It's not $.57 a mile unless he is driving a brand new car.


Better look up your tax laws Saint Louis...there is only one rate available to all of us regardless of age of vehicle..that is why it is not best to use a newer vehicle for business as the IRS deduction is much less than actual depreciation. You can use ACTUAL expenses if you want to keep track of everything including the non-business mileage and expense. Grayspinner should look into that as he appears to be doing all the math now anyway. He will get a bigger deduction using the IRS number from what he has posted.


----------



## grayspinner

Bill Feit said:


> Better look up your tax laws Saint Louis...there is only one rate available to all of us regardless of age of vehicle..that is why it is not best to use a newer vehicle for business as the IRS deduction is much less than actual depreciation. You can use ACTUAL expenses if you want to keep track of everything including the non-business mileage and expense. Grayspinner should look into that as he appears to be doing all the math now anyway. He will get a bigger deduction using the IRS number from what he has posted.


I believe RamzFan was saying using the IRS figure of 57.5 cents a mile as your driving expenses to calculate your profit for your personal information is inaccurate if you are using an older car. There is a difference in what you report to the IRS & what you actually profit.

And yes, I have calculated my actual expenses & keep records of that. I do that to calculate my profit & hourly wage. I do a lot of number crunching to help me make decisions about what nights/times/areas to drive & that helped me know that lyft profits me more than uber even with less trips.

However, when I do my taxes, I will not be using the actual expense method, but rather I'll be taking the standard per mile deduction because the standard deduction is higher than my actual costs.

Which was RamzFan's point. There are posters here on the forum who insist that everyone's per mile cost is 57.5 cents per mile. Actual expenses per mile vary a great deal depending on your type of vehicle, age of vehicle, area you live in and other factors.

My original post on this thread was basically you will have no idea whether or not you are making money & if it driving is worth your time if you don't calculate your cost per mile. If you don't do that, you are just guessing.

I suggested that people set aside the amount of their earnings equal to their delayed costs per mile (depreciation, tires, brakes, transmission wear...) so they have money at aside when they need to repair/replace their vehicle.

For this basic advice, the poster Ubersucksfordrivers & you Bill, ridiculed my choices to do analysis & to drive my older more economical vehicle rather than my newer, more cost per mile vehicle and you attacked me personally - I guess their mommas didn't raise them right.

And by the way Bill, I'm a woman - not a man.


----------



## Bill Feit

I believe my last post said many of the same things you are saying. I know my costs. And you, young LADY, did the first ridicule by telling anyone who did not agree with you they were wrong and calling those of us driving with a new car "Fools"! You must understand that your Raleigh NC market is not real Uber and that every market does differ. Many Uber drivers, most in fact, ARE loosing money and the situation is not getting better even though Uber can do many things to help with this. 

Your rates are 1.10 pickup+.18/min+.85 mile. Mine are 1.85 +.20+1.10. I pay over $1.00 per gallon more for gas than you...my insurance rates are higher due to population differences, my state and local taxes are all higher. I pay a much higher percentage of income for living expense including housing. My customers expect newer vehicles that are kept spotless!!

So, get on with it...hope you make a fortune...but realize most of us are NOT making money and Uber is the only one who can change that.


----------



## grayspinner

Look, I never said I was making a fortune. I never said some drivers aren't loosing money. I get that costs and fares vary all across the country and understand what is profitable for one driver won't be profitable for another.

After all, that was the whole point of my original post - no one can tell the OP (and the other poster who asked) if they are making money - that's something they have to calculate for themselves. 

Yes, I said only a fool would drive a new car for uber - in response to UberSucksForDriver's comment to me about my car choice. You are right, I should have specified that I meant here in Raleigh due to our low rates. That was implied, but not clearly stated. I'm so sorry if I hurt your feelings. I'm sure in your market you have analyzed your costs and feel comfortable with your profit margin driving your new car. 

That was the whole point of my original post - which was in response to the original poster (and a subsequent poster) who wanted to know if the money they made was worth it for them. I said the only way they'd know for sure is if they knew their costs.

I don't claim to be making big bucks (cause I'm not). I am however making a profit & a wage that is worth my time. I know this because I calculated it. I'm making slightly more than other part time job available in my area & I need the flexibility so I can be available for my daughter - we have to travel a lot for her gymnastics competitions. So this works for me for now better than other opportunities (which is why I won't take you up on the idea to work at McDonald's) I am very aware it won't work for everyone. 

BTW - thanks for calling me young. I'm not, but in middle age it's nice to be called young. My teenagers would have to disagree with you about that though - they think I'm ancient.


----------



## Bill Feit

You did not hurt my feelings, you made me, and others, angry by advising yours is the best way! Or at least the way you wrote it, it seemed so. I have been driving for Uber for 14 months now and THERE IS NO PROFIT. That is the point. Fares here in Southern California have been lowered by 40% since I made my first drive. Last week Lyft lowered theirs by over 10% and we are all waiting for Uber to follow.

I used to be able to accept a call, look at the waybill and see where they were going (if they had entered a destination at request time). I could quickly decline if it was not going to make me money or was going to take me way out of the way where it would add to my driving empty miles.. We can no longer see the destination until we start their trip. BTW, the whole process to check took about 30 seconds so if I did cancel the passenger immediately got another driver and it was almost transparent to them. Uber now asks us to drive 15-20 minutes to pickups..that is about 5 miles..when I started I NEVER got asked to go more than 12 minutes. I live in a more rural area of San Diego and having to drive long distances to pickup is normal. Uber has lowered the minimum fare to $4...and they still take their 20%!!!! I drive that 5 miles to pickus and frequently it is at or near the min fare...why not set it at $8? Most of us driving here in my area end up 40 miles south of here in San Diego City and about 80% of the time we have to drive home empty. Last year, I drove 5 complete months and my taxes showed 18025 miles driven and only 6950 of those were with passengers...that is VERY expensive and reducing fares has made it a great money looser. Being able to set a preferred drop off zone and being able to see passenger destination would all help reduce that EXPENSE...Uber needs to give it to us along with the ability of our fares to ADD A TIP!!! The technology is already there. Another company called Sidecar has these features in their app along with the ability to set a min fare and adjust your cost from -20% to +50% from standard. Driving for Sidecar is an experience in TRUE Independent Contractor TNC driving...unfortunately Uber drove them out of business and they are switching to package delivery. 

I am an old fart..retired and on fixed income called Social Security. I do this to give me cash flow in those weeks I don't get a check. The cash flow helps but don't confuse that with profit.

Okay, this is my last post to you...best of luck..maybe you are a little more educated about real life Uber and can understand where some of the anger and bitterness comes from. Remember Uber is still advertising to drivers that they can make $1000/week! I will also tell you to expect a fare reduction in your city if you really are making money. As long as Uber is more expensive than owning your own car they will continue to reduce rates!


----------



## grayspinner

You sure do argue a lot with someone who agrees with you.

The rates are ridiculously low & need to be raised. 

It sucks that so many drivers are losing money.

I'm not happy with uber. (and thus, I barely drive for them, I usually drive for lyft - I'd like their fares to be higher too)

I only have a way that works for me & I've said everyone has to examine their unique costs to know if it works for them.

To the OP - I hope you've gotten a better idea of how to determine if this will work for you


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk

He may don the University of Michigan brand but he's certainly no Ross School of Business grad that's for sure. At least the guys at Michigan State get it.


----------



## rocksteady

RomanRon said:


> You can't calculate where someone is on their life. I'm sure we are all at different points in our lives,so what is crappy for you may be satisfactory to someone else.
> I see some people here that are at LEAST OK with the job minimally. But the loudest group are the complainers..... Again leave, unless they love to bi##% about their lives ,because in the final analysis, that is all they have in their live!!! No calculator needed for me this move was well thought out without the use of a calculator but thanks anyways


Hurray for blissful ignorance!!

Uber #1 partner right here with impeccable Uber logic.


----------



## RamzFanz

Junior Timoteus said:


> Ok, so I'm new people! I drive sporadically. I'm in thenATL and this weekend was crazy as f. I'm school as well and wait tables. So this is literally like part time to the maximum. I usually do this once a week for 6 hours. But, again this weekend was crazy I couldn't miss it. this week i started on Wednesday and since then I've logged in about 35 hours. And in those hours I drove probably 1500-1600 miles. I cashed 480 after "Travis got richer" so please break everything down and tell me the deets and what I actually earned. This IRS mess.. I'm oblivious to it. So should I stop or nah? I will take anyone's advice.
> 
> I have a 2015 Corolla. People say they love it. And that's all.


You lost when you said 2015 Corolla. It can't work. You can bank with Uber, but not with that.

If you use a new car, you REALLY are as bad off as the whiney loser babies on here say you are. And that. my friend, is hard to do.


----------



## rocksteady

UberLo said:


> Look... you can inflate the numbers however you like, but for most it is a cost associated with doing business.


No, you count the depreciation figured from the miles you drive while working. If the car was solely being used for uber, then yes, count the car payment and insurance. Who on earth counts there car payment and insurance against what they are making at any other job?


----------



## rocksteady

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Please ... $.18/mile, U are not accounting for dead miles (50%)
> Plus, nobody wants to ride in ur '08 Hyundai shit box!
> Everybody is losing money at these rates! Or you have to drive a beater just to break even!


You seem to have some alterior motive. "nobody wants to ride in ur '08 Hyundai shit box!"?? I agree Uber is full of shit and can't be trusted but grayspinner knows what they are talking about and is doing the math correctly. You seem hell bent on crying down anybody that disagrees that it's impossible to make more than minimum wage driving. I like your zeal but it's not backed by sound reasoning so you come off as some crazy cat lady yelling at anybody who walks by your house.


----------



## rocksteady

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> I bet ur rating sucks driving a beater.
> The sad thing is, only the most desperate drivers with the shittiest cars can still do this.
> Its all gone to hell. 2 years ago it was a fun luxury for pax, and drivers could make decent money.
> Pax were willing to pay more than taxi to have a nice driver in a new car.
> Now Travis is going after the bus customer, and you can use a 15 year old beater.
> Its a real shame. I havent driven in a year now, and wont drive again unless they double the rates. I was the top driver in my market, and have a 4.95 rating. Rates have dropped a staggering 67% in two years. Yes, I have a brand new car, and my true cost per mile is $.60/mile, so I actually lose $.30/mile at these rates. Damn shame they ruined it.


Well there you go. Know wonder you're so bitter. Yes, you'd be stupid to drive your car at that expense rate with the price of fares now. I have an '08. It's in good shape. I've got good ratings. People still much prefer it to a taxi. It's still a hell of a lot nicer than most all the taxis I see around. I would never buy a new car and drive for uber and it's sad to see anybody doing something that's so obviously stupid like that. In a few years I'll buy like an '10 that's in good shape and my costs will be less than a third of what yours are. You're the idiot who used his new car as a *********... derp derp. Don't hate everybody else who wasn't stupid about it and can still make okay money driving part-time. And when pigs fly and the rates return to what they were when even somebody as dumb as yourself could make money, those of us who are smart about it will be making a hell of a lot more than you--so proud of yourself in your new car that's getting the shit beat out of it as you watch its value tank from the moment you drove it off the lot.


----------



## Realityshark

Junior Timoteus said:


> Ok, so I'm new people! I drive sporadically. I'm in thenATL and this weekend was crazy as f. I'm school as well and wait tables. So this is literally like part time to the maximum. I usually do this once a week for 6 hours. But, again this weekend was crazy I couldn't miss it. this week i started on Wednesday and since then I've logged in about 35 hours. And in those hours I drove probably 1500-1600 miles. I cashed 480 after "Travis got richer" so please break everything down and tell me the deets and what I actually earned. This IRS mess.. I'm oblivious to it. So should I stop or nah? I will take anyone's advice.
> 
> I have a 2015 Corolla. People say they love it. And that's all.


The math isn't brain surgery. It sounds like the biggest problem you have is driving a new car. If I were you, I'd pay attention to the miles. A 2015 Corolla is worth around $16,000. Pretty Cheap car all in all. If you are averaging 1000 miles per week., that's 52,000 per year. The car will be worthless in two years. You're trade in value of a car with 100,000 miles on it is nothing.

Atlanta is one of the lowest paid markets in the country at $1 per mile.

As long as you understand that you depreciating the value of your car quite rapidly, the rest falls into place. Driving for Uber in a new car is basically like using the value of your car as an ATM machine with a ton of liability attached.

Since your a self-proclaimed "broke ass college student" there is the possibility that mom and dad paid for your car, so why care. After college, you can get a real job and buy yourself a new car. The fact that you don't do this very often is to your advantage.

Study hard so you'll get a good job when you graduate. Don't let Uber get in the way of that.

Write down your miles everyday. In April, when Uber sends you your 1099, you'll thank me. You need to write off the miles to offset your pay.


----------



## Bill Feit

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm not doing the math again. You can. But forget about the tax deduction. If you don't keep track of mileage you don't GET a tax deduction. So stop driving around aimlessly and write down or use an app to track every mile.
> 
> You need to treat this as a business even if you're a broke student trying to just make a few extra bucks.
> 
> Look at it this way. If you drive 1000 miles that's a, $570 tax deduction. If you normally pay even 10% in taxes (very low) that's just saved you $57 (likely another $57 on your refund). That's a big deal.


Please try Sherpashare...sherpashare.com or download app at your app store...if set up correctly it starts when your vehicle moves, it will keep track and then ask you to categorize the miles driven through use of a drop down menu...could not be easier. You can enter costs and it will show you your tax deduction and earnings in a number of ways.


----------



## Bill Feit

RomanRon said:


> You can't calculate where someone is on their life. I'm sure we are all at different points in our lives,so what is crappy for you may be satisfactory to someone else.
> I see some people here that are at LEAST OK with the job minimally. But the loudest group are the complainers..... Again leave, unless they love to bi##% about their lives ,because in the final analysis, that is all they have in their live!!! No calculator needed for me this move was well thought out without the use of a calculator but thanks anyways


Use Sherpashare...sherpashare.com or download the app at your app store, you will be glad you did as it does give you some statistics on what is your business...Also, many of the "negative" posts you see on this site are trying to get all of us to work on Uber to improve the lot of drivers WORLDWIDE...there is a world outside Michigan and it is very different...I was born and raised there so I do know. I tell you MOST Uber drivers are loosing money to get cash and that is just what Uber wants especially when they can take 30% commission on new drivers. I am not leaving but I will NOT recommend Uber to anyone at today's rates.


----------



## Bill Feit

here is screen shot from Sherpashare...note the detail you can use if you want to. I input nothing into this week, it is all automatic.

Note the hours are those spent on line, the miles are as gathered by the Sherpashare app and the expense is gas only as I have not added other expenses but I can. I update those only a couple times a month.


----------



## Igor123

According to my calculations drivers make about $9 per hour.. with normal rate. After gas, car depreciation, oil change spending. Is this also your understanding??


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

rocksteady said:


> Well there you go. Know wonder you're so bitter. Yes, you'd be stupid to drive your car at that expense rate with the price of fares now. I have an '08. It's in good shape. I've got good ratings. People still much prefer it to a taxi. It's still a hell of a lot nicer than most all the taxis I see around. I would never buy a new car and drive for uber and it's sad to see anybody doing something that's so obviously stupid like that. In a few years I'll buy like an '10 that's in good shape and my costs will be less than a third of what yours are. You're the idiot who used his new car as a *********... derp derp. Don't hate everybody else who wasn't stupid about it and can still make okay money driving part-time. And when pigs fly and the rates return to what they were when even somebody as dumb as yourself could make money, those of us who are smart about it will be making a hell of a lot more than you--so proud of yourself in your new car that's getting the shit beat out of it as you watch its value tank from the moment you drove it off the lot.


Everybody had a new car in the beginning when the rates were $2.30/mile, and we all made good money, and the pax loved it. My point is Travis ruined the product by killing the rates and allowing 15 year old beaters. Now it is just for losers. Most of the big markets are at $.75/mile - Uber cut = $.60 - 50% dead miles = net of $.30/mile. Even your beater costs 30 cents a mile to operate. You are working for free! YOU'RE JUST TOO STUPID TO REALIZE IT! STOP THE INSANITY!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

Igor123 said:


> According to my calculations drivers make about $9 per hour.. with normal rate. After gas, car depreciation, oil change spending. Is this also your understanding??


No, drivers make nothing, they all lose money!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

Junior Timoteus said:


> Ok, so I'm new people! I drive sporadically. I'm in thenATL and this weekend was crazy as f. I'm school as well and wait tables. So this is literally like part time to the maximum. I usually do this once a week for 6 hours. But, again this weekend was crazy I couldn't miss it. this week i started on Wednesday and since then I've logged in about 35 hours. And in those hours I drove probably 1500-1600 miles. I cashed 480 after "Travis got richer" so please break everything down and tell me the deets and what I actually earned. This IRS mess.. I'm oblivious to it. So should I stop or nah? I will take anyone's advice.
> 
> I have a 2015 Corolla. People say they love it. And that's all.


You LOST A TON OF MONEY! It's pretty simple, it cost you about $800 to drive those 1600 miles, and "make" that $480! So, you LOST -$320! "Should I stop?" You should have never started! You are not making a wage, you are just "eating" ur car. Its absolutely no different than selling all your furniture at the flee market!


----------



## the_professor

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> You LOST A TON OF MONEY! It's pretty simple, it cost you about $800 to drive those 1600 miles, and "make" that $480! So, you LOST -$320! "Should I stop?" You should have never started! You are not making a wage, you are just "eating" ur car. Its absolutely no different than selling all your furniture at the flee market!


I think you're math might be a bit off. Assuming a $2/gal gas cost, that means that his Corolla only averages 4 mi/gal ( if the $800 was all spent on gas). [Even a Hummer makes at least 9 mi/gal]. A more reasonable cost ( with the assumption that his car makes 20 mi/gal and gas at $2/gal) is $160, just for gas. Factoring other costs, he would still have a few Benjamins left.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

the_professor said:


> I think you're math might be a bit off. Assuming a $2/gal gas cost, that means that his Corolla only averages 4 mi/gal ( if the $800 was all spent on gas). [Even a Hummer makes at least 9 mi/gal]. A more reasonable cost ( with the assumption that his car makes 20 mi/gal and gas at $2/gal) is $160, just for gas. Factoring other costs, he would still have a few Benjamins left.


True total deffered and hidden costs on his new car are 4-5 times just gas money .... Bonehead. Gee look honey ... Another "aint got no cost but gas guy" Travis's perfect idiot! A new car does cost the full $.57/mile to operate. (& Gas is back up to $2.65 here)


----------



## the_professor

Thank you for the clarification although I could do with less name-calling. But if it makes you happy, knock your self out! Can you point me to references/sites that further explain the true deferred and hidden costs for a new car? Would greatly appreciate it. I don't want to be a "Bonehead" or a "perfect idiot" (whatever that means) forever.....


----------



## grayspinner

This can help you calculate your cost per mile driven:

http://artofbeingcheap.com/calculator/


----------



## the_professor

Thanks. Will give it a spin.


----------



## grayspinner

Remember to record mileage from the time you turn the app on, till you turn it off - not just for when you have pax. 

Deposit a portion of your earnings equal to your deferred costs in a savings account for when you have to repair/replace your vehicle


----------



## Bill Feit

grayspinner said:


> I do use sherpa share, but I find it poorly designed & inadequate for all my needs. I do those calculations because I want the information I gain from it. The math is quite simple & only takes moments. I feel cost/revenue analysis is important in business.
> 
> And I am frugal enough to pack food for myself or eat before I head out. I don't drink coffee/soda while driving - I have a refilled water bottle with ice water.
> 
> I don't use 57.5 cents /mile as my costs because I prefer to use my actual costs. I know what my actual costs are, I don't have to guess.
> 
> But continue to believe that it's impossible to make a profit, I don't really GAF.


Sherpashare would love to hear what you think is wrong with the APP..they want to cater to drivers!


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez

Luberon said:


> Problem is a vast majority of uber x drivers vastly underestimate their costs, a few really do have costs close to .57c.


What are you driving if you're cost is .57c per mile? A Lambo? A M4 Sherman Tank?

Stop with the nonsense.


----------



## Luberon

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> What are you driving if you're cost is .57c per mile? A Lambo? A M4 Sherman Tank?
> 
> Stop with the nonsense.


If you drive a brand new full time SUV or pickup truck then your cost will be close to that. Remember, uber force those luxury vehicles to do X requests too.


----------



## TurboChris

Luberon said:


> If you drive a brand new full time SUV or pickup truck then your cost will be close to that. Remember, uber force those luxury vehicles to do X requests too.


They don't force.........you DO have a choice.....you can have multiple profiles for one car and toggle in between them.


----------



## jimsbox

forqalso said:


> Sorry, but if a Uber driver is using a vehicle that costs anywhere near $57 to go a hundred miles, he should hang up his keys.
> But, I guess it's better to grossly over-estimate your costs than to grossly under-estimate. I just can't see the point to all the knee jerk posts on every profit related posts.


And what economic background do you have to so handily discount the IRS estimated cost of operating a business vehicle, my guess is you figure gas and maybe oil changes are your only expenses. Get real, the IRS does NOT give away free money by overstating the cost to operate a vehicle. They actually have qualified people involved in figuring out such thing, though I am sure you will deny that with some irrational come back. Go for it, you are the one that will be at risk of lost income, not me.


----------



## nooneyouknowof

Haha. Let's think about it. The IRS averages out the estimated expense of operating ALL vehicles at the 57.5 cents per mile rate. That includes large trucks and tiny little cars. It's probably very rare that an Uber driver actually spends the 57.5 cents per mile to operate their vehicle.
There's other threads on this, I won't break it down unless you really want me to. All I know is that I don't spend anywhere near 57.5 cents per mile to operate my vehicle. It will not only cover all my expenses, but some of my taxes as well.


----------



## Bill Feit

This thread is really getting ridiculous...the real point is Uber continues to LOWER fares, make the driver eat it by not lowering their commissions, and they do cause drivers to loose money because of it. Why do you think Uber has different rates for different vehicle types? I make money driving UberXL with my 2016 SUV but I do NOT with Uber X at 1/2 the fare and paying California costs. I have a better chance of a profit now because gas here has come down from an average of $4.30/gallon five months ago to about $3.00 now. I,ll bet you pay about $2! If you are making money I am happy for you. Please understand the number one mission of Uber is to make it cheaper for their PAX to use Uber than it is for them to own their own car...The problem is today the driver has to own his own car. If you are making money I predict you will see cost reduction if they are necessary to increase ridership...or you will see Uber Pool or some other form of rape the driver!!!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> What are you driving if you're cost is .57c per mile? A Lambo? A M4 Sherman Tank?
> 
> Stop with the nonsense.


Any decent new $40k car, depreciates at about 35 cents a mile, throw in gas, oil, tires, breaks and all the rest, and .... There you are at ... 60 cents per mile. You can only Uber with a beater now, thats why the product & pax experience has gone to shit. Cuz Travis is now chasing the frickin BUS CUSTOMER!


----------



## jimsbox

nooneyouknowof said:


> Haha. Let's think about it. The IRS averages out the estimated expense of operating ALL vehicles at the 57.5 cents per mile rate. That includes large trucks and tiny little cars. It's probably very rare that an Uber driver actually spends the 57.5 cents per mile to operate their vehicle.
> There's other threads on this, I won't break it down unless you really want me to. All I know is that I don't spend anywhere near 57.5 cents per mile to operate my vehicle. It will not only cover all my expenses, but some of my taxes as well.


Wrong, get your facts straight, commercial vehicles like semi's, large trucks, and buses are not included, as shown in this quote from the IRS.gov website

"Beginning on Jan. 1, 2015, the standard mileage rates for the use of a car, van, pickup or panel truck will be:


57.5 cents per mile for business miles driven, up from 56 cents in 2014
23 cents per mile driven for medical or moving purposes, down half a cent from 2014 
14 cents per mile driven in service of charitable organizations"
Maybe you should do a little research before you make such comments.


----------



## nooneyouknowof

jimsbox said:


> Wrong, get your facts straight, commercial vehicles like semi's, large trucks, and buses are not included, as shown in this quote from the IRS.gov website
> 
> "Beginning on Jan. 1, 2015, the standard mileage rates for the use of a car, van, pickup or panel truck will be:
> 
> 
> 57.5 cents per mile for business miles driven, up from 56 cents in 2014
> 23 cents per mile driven for medical or moving purposes, down half a cent from 2014
> 14 cents per mile driven in service of charitable organizations"
> Maybe you should do a little research before you make such comments.


 Nice try. I never said semi's and busses. An F350 gets to write off the same per mile as my Ford Fiesta. My actual cost per mile to operate my vehicle is about 20 cents.
Don't get mad because you're inefficient and losing money.


----------



## elelegido

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 1600 miles. 35 hours. $480 before expenses. And a practically new car?
> 
> Is that what you said?


1600 miles in 35 hours - that's 45 miles an hour average. _Including_ waiting time between pings, traffic buildups, red lights etc etc. Did he stop or at least slow down to have pax exit the vehicle at the end of trips?


----------



## forqalso

jimsbox said:


> And what economic background do you have to so handily discount the IRS estimated cost of operating a business vehicle, my guess is you figure gas and maybe oil changes are your only expenses. Get real, the IRS does NOT give away free money by overstating the cost to operate a vehicle. They actually have qualified people involved in figuring out such thing, though I am sure you will deny that with some irrational come back. Go for it, you are the one that will be at risk of lost income, not me.


I have a background of owning and driving personal vehicles for close to forty years, and if any of them cost 57.5 cents a mile to operate, it would be replaced. Of course, most people could read my post and understand what it says. But, for you, I'll have to break it down into simpler terms. The IRS did not come up with that figure only for Uber drivers. It is for all drivers. It is a broad figure that covers a 60 mpg 2015 Prius as well as a 1978 11 mpg sedan. I was addressing this statement to Uber drivers, since this forum is about them. I'll stand by my statement that if you spend $57 to drive 100 miles you should stop driving. Also, I know there are other expenses involved with driving; but, if my expenses plus fuel are that high, I would find a more cost efficient car to drive.

Your biggest expenses should be gas. $2.50 a gallon at 30 mpg < 9 cents a mile. $30 oil change @ 6000 miles = half a cent a mile, new tires every 40,000 miles = 1 cent a mile Insurance $300 a month / 3000 miles one cent a mile. That's less than 11.5 cents a mile. That leaves over 46 cents a mile. Depreciation? I used Kelley Blue Book with 2013 Chevy Cruze good condition with 50,000 miles $10597 resale value. Then I changed the mileage to 150000 which got me $5478 a difference of $5119. About five cents a mile for the extra 100,000 miles. That gets the total to just over 16 cents a mile. If you drive 50,000 miles a year @ 16 cents a mile the total is $8000. At 57.5 cents a mile, the total is $28750. The difference is $20750. if you have over twenty thousand dollars of car repairs annually outside of routine maintenance, you need to change cars. Do you still think the 57.5 cent a mileage number means it costs everyone to drive? You know it cost $86,250 to drive 150,000 miles and you call me irrational.

The depreciation was over three years; but I put it all on one year, so the cost per mile is actually even less.


----------



## jimsbox

nooneyouknowof said:


> Nice try. I never said semi's and busses. An F350 gets to write off the same per mile as my Ford Fiesta. My actual cost per mile to operate my vehicle is about 20 cents.
> Don't get mad because you're inefficient and losing money.


I guess what most people think of as a "big truck" is different than what you do, they think semi or big 5 ton truck, not a f350 pickup. You are delusional if you think you are driving for a total cost of 20 cents per mile especially when you consider you have to pay for eventual replacement of the car, car washes. oil changes, tires all the non-paying miles, etc. with the paying miles, and by the way, I get over 40 mpg. Also, does "ALL vehicles" not include busses and semi's?


----------



## jimsbox

forqalso said:


> I have a background of owning and driving personal vehicles for close to forty years, and if any of them cost 57.5 cents a mile to operate, it would be replaced. Of course, most people could read my post and understand what it says. But, for you, I'll have to break it down into simpler terms. The IRS did not come up with that figure only for Uber drivers. It is for all drivers. It is a broad figure that covers a 60 mpg 2015 Prius as well as a 1978 11 mpg sedan. I was addressing this statement to Uber drivers, since this forum is about them. I'll stand by my statement that if you spend $57 to drive 100 miles you should stop driving. Also, I know there are other expenses involved with driving; but, if my expenses plus fuel are that high, I would find a more cost efficient car to drive.
> 
> Your biggest expenses should be gas. $2.50 a gallon at 30 mpg < 9 cents a mile. $30 oil change @ 6000 miles = half a cent a mile, new tires every 40,000 miles = 1 cent a mile Insurance $300 a month / 3000 miles one cent a mile. That's less than 11.5 cents a mile. That leaves over 46 cents a mile. Depreciation? I used Kelley Blue Book with 2013 Chevy Cruze good condition with 50,000 miles $10597 resale value. Then I changed the mileage to 150000 which got me $5478 a difference of $5119. About five cents a mile for the extra 100,000 miles. That gets the total to just over 16 cents a mile. If you drive 50,000 miles a year @ 16 cents a mile the total is $8000. At 57.5 cents a mile, the total is $28750. The difference is $20750. if you have over twenty thousand dollars of car repairs annually outside of routine maintenance, you need to change cars. Do you still think the 57.5 cent a mileage number means it costs everyone to drive? You know it cost $86,250 to drive 150,000 miles and you call me irrational.
> 
> The depreciation was over three years; but I put it all on one year, so the cost per mile is actually even less.


FYI I have been working using the standard deduction since 1976, I have a nodding understanding of how it works. It is obvious you are unaware of all the costs involved in operating a vehicle for Uber. If you are making payments on it there is interest, car washes, insurance, tires, and also, the mileage that is paid has to cover the cost of all the non-revenue miles that you incur while ubering. If you say you have no such miles I rest my case. If you really believe uber is a good deal I sincerely and with no sarcasm wish you well and hope you are successful but there are a lot of people on this site that only see money coming into their account on payday and are unaware of the actual costs they are incurring. Also, if you are in an accident you cannot uber with it until it is fixed and if the accident occurs while you have a passenger in the car, uber insurance does not cover your vehicle. I just want people to go into this with their eyes open and uber's rose colored glasses off.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger

Junior Timoteus said:


> ... I've logged in about 35 hours. And in those hours I drove probably 1500-1600 miles. I cashed 480 after "Travis got richer" so please break everything down and tell me the deets and what I actually earned. This IRS mess.. I'm oblivious to it. So should I stop or nah?


My strategy is: if you are desperate for cash upfront like I currently am, do not do the calculations. It is not good for your mental health. Seriously. Be childish about it and look away and do not listen to any sense people in here try to talk in to you about being mindful of the numbers. The numbers are bad. So bad that if you have named your car like I have my brand new baby, the thought of what you're doing to her will make you tear up randomly in the middle of a trip. So, don't. Life is full of all kinds of little denials/delusions that help us get out of bed and go to work. Just add Uber to that list of things to be delusional about until you have a better money making option.

Edit: that said, even I, with all my delusions, think your numbers are freaking insane. LOL. Sorry. I'd have lost my mind...


----------



## forqalso

jimsbox said:


> FYI I have been working using the standard deduction since 1976, I have a nodding understanding of how it works. It is obvious you are unaware of all the costs involved in operating a vehicle for Uber. If you are making payments on it there is interest, car washes, insurance, tires, and also, the mileage that is paid has to cover the cost of all the non-revenue miles that you incur while ubering. If you say you have no such miles I rest my case. If you really believe uber is a good deal I sincerely and with no sarcasm wish you well and hope you are successful but there are a lot of people on this site that only see money coming into their account on payday and are unaware of the actual costs they are incurring. Also, if you are in an accident you cannot uber with it until it is fixed and if the accident occurs while you have a passenger in the car, uber insurance does not cover your vehicle. I just want people to go into this with their eyes open and uber's rose colored glasses off.


All I've been saying is it doesn't cost $57.500 to drive 100,000 miles and you seem to disagree with that, rudely I might add.


----------



## RamzFanz

Sacto Burbs said:


> What do your numbers look like - use the earnings calculator in my signature please.


Your vehicle costs are not calculating correctly. What formula are you using?


----------



## RamzFanz

UberLo said:


> Ok let's do real costs here. According to Uber I drive about 30-35 hrs/wk, and I average lately about $400-$500/wk. Well my real costs are gas ($120-$130/wk), insurance ($60-$70/wk), car payment ($100/wk), oil change ($100/mo) car wash (10-20/wk).
> 
> I haven't even gotten to tuneup, tires, brakes or headlights yet, and I drive a Prius! I've also shelled out money for collision repair twice ($2,000) since I couldn't go through insurance.


Let me tell you, that is the most ridiculous cost assessment I've ever seen. Just off the charts silly.


----------



## RamzFanz

Luberon said:


> Going by your numbers your expenses (excluding tuneup, tires, brakes, headlights, collision repair) are 120+60+100+25+10=315$ (may rise to 345$)
> 
> 1) Let's assume you had a good week and made $500 while driving only 30 hours and take the lower values for all the expenses you mentioned
> *High estimate: *$500 for 30 hours work and 315$ expenses = 185$/ 30 hours
> =====>>>> *= $6.16 per hour*
> 
> 2) Now let us take the flip side, you had a slow week and made $400 after working 40 hours and all your expenses were on the high side
> *Low estimate:* $400 for 40 hours work and 345$ expenses = $55/40hrs
> =====>>>> = *$1.35 per hour
> *
> To take it one step further, if you have a collision and have to pay $2000, you will have to work for $2000/$6.16 =324 hours or _8 weeks of driving 40 hours per week_ just to recoup the cost of repair.
> Comment: These numbers are sadly typical of very many drivers. My advise to those in the honeymoon phase of uber is this: before you throw stones at someone for being negative sit down and do the REAL numbers for your driving and share with us. We all have our different stories and motivations for driving but one thing is common to us all, we are all doing it for money we need at this point in our lives and most of us are making way less than we think we are making.
> Thank you UberLo for sharing your numbers.


Um, why would you comment on numbers that are horribly inaccurate? Why not encourage accuracy and smart decisions?


----------



## RamzFanz

Davesway10 said:


> Now we are deducting car payments and car insurance from our ernings ?


Of course you do. They are expenses. Well, if you can't by a smart used Uber car for cash. I wouldn't Uber on car payments.


----------



## jimsbox

forqalso said:


> All I've been saying is it doesn't cost $57.500 to drive 100,000 miles and you seem to disagree with that, rudely I might add.


It is continuing to be obvious you do not understand, The 57.5 cents is a flat rate standard deduction, it is the tax benefit you will get but only for business miles. You will not be paid for all the business miles you have to put in with Uber so your actual income is based on passenger time, not dead miles. Your expenses continue to accrue even on dead miles. In most cities now if you figure your mileage income based on half paid and half unpaid miles you are probably down to less than 40 cents per business mile. That has to cover your expenses, taxes and any left over profit. You are missing the point that Uber pays so little that most people are not making a profit if they were to truly analyze the risks and expenses they are incurring. Many of the expenses are in the future and seemingly amorphous but they will come. So forget the standard deduction and figure out how much you are making when considering all the costs involved and the insurance exposure you are subjecting yourself to. All I am talking about is UberX, that is all that I have driven, it may be more reasonable for the more upscale services. But if you are happy and convinced it is working for you then continue by all means, I am not trying to tell you not to Uber but I am astounded at how many new drivers don't undertand. Anyway, did not mean to offend you, but take a look at he people standing up for Uber on this site, the vast majority have only been members for less than a couple of months.

Good Luck.


----------



## forqalso

jimsbox said:


> It is continuing to be obvious you do not understand, The 57.5 cents is a flat rate standard deduction, it is the tax benefit you will get but only for business miles. You will not be paid for all the business miles you have to put in with Uber so your actual income is based on passenger time, not dead miles. Your expenses continue to accrue even on dead miles. In most cities now if you figure your mileage income based on half paid and half unpaid miles you are probably down to less than 40 cents per business mile. That has to cover your expenses, taxes and any left over profit. You are missing the point that Uber pays so little that most people are not making a profit if they were to truly analyze the risks and expenses they are incurring. Many of the expenses are in the future and seemingly amorphous but they will come. So forget the standard deduction and figure out how much you are making when considering all the costs involved and the insurance exposure you are subjecting yourself to. All I am talking about is UberX, that is all that I have driven, it may be more reasonable for the more upscale services. But if you are happy and convinced it is working for you then continue by all means, I am not trying to tell you not to Uber but I am astounded at how many new drivers don't undertand. Anyway, did not mean to offend you, but take a look at he people standing up for Uber on this site, the vast majority have only been members for less than a couple of months.
> 
> Good Luck.


Standing up for Uber? Not me. All I've been talking about is the IRS and its standard mileage rate. It is the same for a Uber driver as it is for anyone with I reimbursed business miles. If you think the 57.5 cents per mile is inadequate, you should itemize. 
That is all.


----------



## jimsbox

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Everybody had a new car in the beginning when the rates were $2.30/mile, and we all made good money, and the pax loved it. My point is Travis ruined the product by killing the rates and allowing 15 year old beaters. Now it is just for losers. Most of the big markets are at $.75/mile - Uber cut = $.60 - 50% dead miles = net of $.30/mile. Even your beater costs 30 cents a mile to operate. You are working for free! YOU'RE JUST TOO STUPID TO REALIZE IT! STOP THE INSANITY!





forqalso said:


> Standing up for Uber? Not me. All I've been talking about is the IRS and its standard mileage rate. It is the same for a Uber driver as it is for anyone with I reimbursed business miles. If you think the 57.5 cents per mile is inadequate, you should itemize.
> That is all.


Fair enough, I have been using the standard deduction every year since 1976. It is much easier than itemizing and since I seldom buy new cars, do my own body work and repairs I get a better deal than itemizing, no argument. I think I may have misunderstood your point earlier, I am talking about understanding what your actual expenses and risks are to find out if you are making money but apparently I gave the impression that 57.5 is a granite value for everyone. I do not believe that, just that an unbelievable number of people do not know what it costs them to drive for Uber. In the end we apparently agree, in some instances 57.5 may be accurate but I also agree t that most uberx vehicles do not cost that much.


----------



## run26912

limepro said:


> What matters is he is happy, he can put food on his table and pay his bills until he is back to work. That is all Uber is, a way to get by during a low point or as part time income to supplement. If you are trying to do it full time for a long period of time then maybe you should evaluate yourselves rather than someone else.


AMEN Broooha

BONG!!


----------



## RomanCalgary

*$158 dollars. Ok, is it after filling the car with gas (the gas u spent during your trips) and after uber takes their percent?
*


----------



## mainelaptop

TimFromMA said:


> You really didn't eat any money. You basically cashed out about $200 worth of your car's value but if your happy with that go right ahead. You're only doing this to yourself while helping make Travis richer.


Lol if driving 9 hours cashes in 200 dollars of your car's value you are doing something VERY wrong or driving a Vyron.


----------



## bennyt

Every person has a different rate at which they need to value their depreciation. For me I've figured including gas at $2.50/gallon I'm at about $0.23/mile. Now because I own my car and it is certified preowned this lowers my cost considerably. 

The other day I drove 178 total miles for the day (both while driving uber and personal or dead miles) I made $246 in 7 hours. 

My depreciation was about $41 including gas for the entire day (miles spent actually Übering were about 105)

This gave me a total hourly income after depreciation of about $30/hr. So for anyone telling you that you are not making more than minimum wage you should actually run the numbers for yourself. 

There's a good chance your depreciation per mile cost is higher than mine but most likely is much lower than $0.57/mile. Figure out the real numbers and feel good about the day's work you put in. I'm in a similar position to you with my real job right now and this pays the bills just fine for the time being. It's a short term deal and a solid one at that.


----------



## RamzFanz

bennyt said:


> Every person has a different rate at which they need to value their depreciation. For me I've figured including gas at $2.50/gallon I'm at about $0.23/mile. Now because I own my car and it is certified preowned this lowers my cost considerably.
> 
> The other day I drove 178 total miles for the day (both while driving uber and personal or dead miles) I made $246 in 7 hours.
> 
> My depreciation was about $41 including gas for the entire day (miles spent actually Übering were about 105)
> 
> This gave me a total hourly income after depreciation of about $30/hr. So for anyone telling you that you are not making more than minimum wage you should actually run the numbers for yourself.
> 
> There's a good chance your depreciation per mile cost is higher than mine but most likely is much lower than $0.57/mile. Figure out the real numbers and feel good about the day's work you put in. I'm in a similar position to you with my real job right now and this pays the bills just fine for the time being. It's a short term deal and a solid one at that.


I actually question your .23c a mile. That's pretty high and usually includes financing. I'm at .17c, but I pay less than $1.60 a gallon of gas too.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

If the 105 miles does not include dead miles, that's $2.34 per mile. Something is wrong. Either you are not UberX or only worked surge, or got one or more crazy good rides.


----------



## Absolute power

RomanRon said:


> That's hitting my bank account and my profit is the number I stated. You break down your money any way you want , I just need that deposited money to my bank to keep hitting numbers like that and my family will be great til my reg. Jobs returns-- hey but thanks for the response


Hey man. That's not a bad earning. I understand exactly what you mean. You can't control the prices. I'm sure if you could make that money in 5 hrs you'd be happy.

I can't work for more than 5-6 hrs.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

RamzFanz said:


> I actually question your .23c a mile. That's pretty high and usually includes financing. I'm at .17c, but I pay less than $1.60 a gallon of gas too.


I'm pretty low too, but I am using an older vehicle that I intended as my spare car anyway. So the cost of my insurance and registration is part of my regular cost of living. I can also do most of my own work, a new set of brakes costs me $100 in parts and a few hours in the driveway.


----------



## D Town

*Your Cost to Drive Is Higher Than You Think*

"Using, the AAA method, let's calculate the real cost of this trip, supposing you drive your vehicle (since we're speculating, let's speculate that you drive a really nice car such as an Toyota Avalon, which get roughly 25 mpg) 15,000 miles a year.


Total gas for the year: $2,400
Maintenance, using AAA averages: $739.50
Tires: $163.50
Full coverage insurance: $1,006
License, registration, taxes:$769
Depreciation: $5,091
Finance charges: $1,089
Total cost for the year : $11,258
Now hold onto your hat; your total cost per mile comes out to $0.75. That 500 mile trip? $375. You subsidized the other couple's trip to the tune of $107.50 ((1/2 x $375) - $80).

Of course, the numbers for every driver and every car will be different, but the point to note here is that the true cost to operate a vehicle is much higher than just the gas you put in it. There is a worksheet in the AAA brochure to help you calculate your true cost to travel."

http://www.forbes.com/sites/tombarl...-drive-is-higher-than-you-think/#43d5398f22c3


----------



## EWF

i know I"m hella late to this post. I'm new to Uber, and I see all of the positive and negatives flows. But what I don't get from you negative people is 
1. why sit here and post regularly about what Uber isn't and what it doesn't do? That time should be spent..oh I don't know...UBERING?
2. complaining about maintenance and stuff that you would do to your car regularly makes no sense
3. nobody ever became a millionaire driving. NOBODY. So stop the *****ing, do it part time, make some "beer" money and be quiet. 

Happy Driving everyone!


----------



## D Town

EWF said:


> i know I"m hella late to this post. I'm new to Uber, and I see all of the positive and negatives flows. But what I don't get from you negative people is
> 1. why sit here and post regularly about what Uber isn't and what it doesn't do? That time should be spent..oh I don't know...UBERING?
> 2. complaining about maintenance and stuff that you would do to your car regularly makes no sense
> 3. nobody ever became a millionaire driving. NOBODY. So stop the *****ing, do it part time, make some "beer" money and be quiet.
> 
> Happy Driving everyone!


1. I spend my time making more money doing other things. I bounce back here every so often just to see if Uber is making ANY effort to make driving worthwhile again and to perhaps enlighten new people into the realities of driving so they can avoid costly mistakes. Telling people with driving experience to be quiet is like telling survivors of a mine field not to warn others who are about to venture into it blindly. That's foolish. If you don't want to listen and prefer to pretend the loud "popping" sounds aren't explosions be my guest but I'm going to try to save those who have only sipped at the kool-aid instead of gulped it. 
2. Adding 300 - 800 miles to your car every week is going to increase your maintenance costs by a LOT so, yes, it DOES make sense but if pretending like it doesn't makes you feel better about driving I am not going to stop you. 
3. This is nonsensical so I won't address it.

If you want to ignore all the negatives and drive any how that's up to you. Go for it. Its your car, time, and money but when folks like you try to down play or deny the costs those of us who know better are going to call it. You can crap in an ice cream cone and call it chocolate all you want but I ain't gonna eat it.


----------



## Greguzzi

EWF said:


> i know I"m hella late to this post. I'm new to Uber, and I see all of the positive and negatives flows. But what I don't get from you negative people is
> 1. why sit here and post regularly about what Uber isn't and what it doesn't do? That time should be spent..oh I don't know...UBERING?
> 2. complaining about maintenance and stuff that you would do to your car regularly makes no sense
> 3. nobody ever became a millionaire driving. NOBODY. So stop the *****ing, do it part time, make some "beer" money and be quiet.
> 
> Happy Driving everyone!


You sure are new. If you are smart, you will learn. If not, well, then you are just the type of person Uber loves and counts on, meaning that you will imagine you are a baller while driving around entitled strangers as you wear out your car making a billionaire even richer.

In the meantime, consider the possibility that there might be good goddamn reason for all the negativity regarding Uber.

And recognize that there aren't many who make even reasonable money at this game (unless they choose to ignore most of their costs), but there are hundreds of thousands who _think_ they are making reasonable money at this game (because they choose to ignore most of their costs). Learn how to tell the two groups apart and emulate the former. Dismiss the latter as delusional.


----------



## EWF

"Can't nobody take my shine!!!" 
To Greguzzi and D-Town! 

1. Yep, I'm new!
2. I have a regular day job that pays ok. 
3. Uber is a weekend thing for me, in a city where the nightlife is poppin...so I'm cool w/ making a few hundred in a few hours
4. If you hate it so much and you're here just to "see if Uber is making driving worthwhile again", come up with a plan, start your own company, get off the message boards and become a billionaire as well!
Ta-ta!


----------



## Greguzzi

EWF said:


> "Can't nobody take my shine!!!"
> To Greguzzi and D-Town!
> 
> 1. Yep, I'm new!
> 2. I have a regular day job that pays ok.
> 3. Uber is a weekend thing for me, in a city where the nightlife is poppin...so I'm cool w/ making a few hundred in a few hours
> 4. If you hate it so much and you're here just to "see if Uber is making driving worthwhile again", come up with a plan, start your own company, get off the message boards and become a billionaire as well!
> Ta-ta!


A few hundred in a few hours? Show me the screenshots proving these earnings. Two or three will do. Then show us how many total miles and total hours you spent to earn that gross revenue. Else, I'll assume you're just another newby who thinks this is a cock-measuring contest and not a business.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

D Town said:


> *Your Cost to Drive Is Higher Than You Think*
> 
> "Using, the AAA method, let's calculate the real cost of this trip, supposing you drive your vehicle (since we're speculating, let's speculate that you drive a really nice car such as an Toyota Avalon, which get roughly 25 mpg) 15,000 miles a year.
> 
> 
> Total gas for the year: $2,400
> Maintenance, using AAA averages: $739.50
> Tires: $163.50
> Full coverage insurance: $1,006
> License, registration, taxes:$769
> Depreciation: $5,091
> Finance charges: $1,089
> Total cost for the year : $11,258
> Now hold onto your hat; your total cost per mile comes out to $0.75. That 500 mile trip? $375. You subsidized the other couple's trip to the tune of $107.50 ((1/2 x $375) - $80).
> 
> Of course, the numbers for every driver and every car will be different, but the point to note here is that the true cost to operate a vehicle is much higher than just the gas you put in it. There is a worksheet in the AAA brochure to help you calculate your true cost to travel."
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/tombarl...-drive-is-higher-than-you-think/#43d5398f22c3


Realistically, this will not be the case for the typical driver. For example, it would be impossible for the vehicle I use to depreciate by $5K, being I only paid $3K for it. (Good at bargain shopping!) Obviously there are no finance charges for it, no need for collision or comprehensive insurance, and if you have to pay $740 in maintenance to drive 15K miles you picked the wrong car. The AAA is not a reliable source of information, they are an old organization for older people who purchase and use their cars differently than we do.

The more I read, the more I'm convinced smart selection of a vehicle is the key to profitability when driving. Going out and buying a new car to drive Uber might be a mistake, and buying anything that doesn't use regular gas or diesel or has special maintenance requirements surely would be a big one.


----------



## oscardelta

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Realistically, this will not be the case for the typical driver. For example, it would be impossible for the vehicle I use to depreciate by $5K, being I only paid $3K for it. (Good at bargain shopping!) Obviously there are no finance charges for it, no need for collision or comprehensive insurance, and if you have to pay $740 in maintenance to drive 15K miles you picked the wrong car. The AAA is not a reliable source of information, they are an old organization for older people who purchase and use their cars differently than we do.
> 
> The more I read, the more I'm convinced smart selection of a vehicle is the key to profitability when driving. Going out and buying a new car to drive Uber might be a mistake, and buying anything that doesn't use regular gas or diesel or has special maintenance requirements surely would be a big one.


And how many dollars do you figure you can wring out of a $3,000 car that wasn't designed or built for commercial use? If it has high mileage it's going to need tires, a battery, an alternator, and a starter a lot sooner than it would during ordinary use. Not to mention belts, fluids, fuel pumps, brakes, etc. If Uber/Lyft continue their requirement for 19-point vehicle inspections, as they have in the Miami market, you might not pass if all of these things aren't deemed satisfactory. All it takes is the mechanic to measure the treads on your tires and deem them out of spec and you will be deactivated until you replace the tires and get the mechanic to sign off on them. The same goes for the brakes.


----------



## Greguzzi

oscardelta said:


> And how many dollars do you figure you can wring out of a $3,000 car that wasn't designed or built for commercial use? If it has high mileage it's going to need tires, a battery, an alternator, and a starter a lot sooner than it would during ordinary use. Not to mention belts, fluids, fuel pumps, brakes, etc. If Uber/Lyft continue their requirement for 19-point vehicle inspections, as they have in the Miami market, you might not pass if all of these things aren't deemed satisfactory. All it takes is the mechanic to measure the threads on your tires and deem them out of spec and you will be deactivated until you replace the tires and get the mechanic to sign off on them. The same goes for the brakes.


Ahh, waddayouknow? His car runs on unicorn farts and fairy spit and will never need to be repaired or replaced.


----------



## jodie

Ouch. Another headache after reading these posts. The kid was happy. Let him be happy


----------



## uberron73

RomanRon said:


> Just wrapped up my first night in IE/ LA county, logged around 9 hrs. .......... A cool $158 ......this is going to work until I get back to my old job


That's great. Keep working hard an making ur money. But remember whatever u post there is gonna be ppl here to bash u. if u made 1 dollar or 1ka day they find a way to down grade u. Don't pay no mind do what u came to do. Good luck be safe


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

oscardelta said:


> And how many dollars do you figure you can wring out of a $3,000 car that wasn't designed or built for commercial use? If it has high mileage it's going to need tires, a battery, an alternator, and a starter a lot sooner than it would during ordinary use. Not to mention belts, fluids, fuel pumps, brakes, etc. If Uber/Lyft continue their requirement for 19-point vehicle inspections, as they have in the Miami market, you might not pass if all of these things aren't deemed satisfactory. All it takes is the mechanic to measure the threads on your tires and deem them out of spec and you will be deactivated until you replace the tires and get the mechanic to sign off on them. The same goes for the brakes.


Has 82K, figure it's good for another 8oK before it needs any major work that I can't do. Already replaced the battery, no big deal, do it right in the parking lot at Walmart. Oh and a little fiberglass work on a rusted rocker panel, fun driveway job. I can change brake pads or a timing belt with my eyes closed. But I realize that doesn't apply to everyone, just another way to get profit from your driving. This might be a great side job for a used car dealer, who has unlimited access to cars and can swap them out as needed. Not trying to be a luxury limo driver, just basic transportation.

Also this is my second vehicle for my own use, something I always have anyway so I don't consider the basic expense of the vehicle an Uber expense, any more than my phone is an Uber expense just because I use it for Ubering.

I didn't get a car inspection, sent my info in to Uber and 2 days later was driving. Must be a regional thing. It would certainly pass, tires are new and brakes are fine. Wouldn't drive a vehicle with bad tires anyway, already picked up a few people who tried that experiment.


----------



## Kalee

3k car... patched up bumper...

PAX don't take too kindly to hooptie mobiles. My guess is that you will pay a heavy price in pax ratings, which will lead to quick deactivation.

Good luck with that


----------



## UberMike29

I myself am brand new to Uber, and have to say. I'm surprised by how many of you all hate uber, yet seem to still drive for them. I have some great advice for you, leave uber. It's that easy. I love it personally. This gentleman made what he considers good money. So what if it's not good money to you. You don't have his bills and he doesn't have yours. Everyones situation is different. I make uber a full time job for myself. And it works out great for me. If that's not for you, that's fine. Yall not to ease of on the nagativity. Or dont, free country I suppose. Between my disability, GI Bill money from school and Uber, I'm doing very well.


----------



## MoneyUber4

Welcome to cheap, illegal service.
Read more, go to the top righ - Search: Accident with Ubet or any other concern that you may have. Enjoy it.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

UberMike29 said:


> I myself am brand new to Uber, and have to say. I'm surprised by how many of you all hate uber, yet seem to still drive for them. I have some great advice for you, leave uber. It's that easy. I love it personally. This gentleman made what he considers good money. So what if it's not good money to you. You don't have his bills and he doesn't have yours. Everyones situation is different. I make uber a full time job for myself. And it works out great for me. If that's not for you, that's fine. Yall not to ease of on the nagativity. Or dont, free country I suppose. Between my disability, GI Bill money from school and Uber, I'm doing very well.


"I'm brand new, I love it ... It's working out great & I'm doing very well" are all Oxymorons! Talk to me in 6 months, after you've figured out that you're actually working for free, or worse LOSING MONEY! But hey, at least you're meeting people and having fun doing it LOL! All the true answers are in my signature :-(


----------



## uber strike

XUberMike said:


> Some folks are happy if at the end of a day (working any number of hours) they have $10 more than they started with.
> 
> Give them time, a few drunks and a couple of 25 minute cancellations and they come around.
> 
> The honeymoon certainly doesn't last long for most newbieweds


this is true. newbies don't last once they realize that the risks, time and expenses are not worth the 85 cents a mile. uber is still signing up thousands of new drivers till this day. uber is still offering $500 referral bonus for both referrer and newbie. this is fact. uber cannot keep their drivers.


----------



## UberMike29

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> "I'm brand new, I love it ... It's working out great & I'm doing very well" are all Oxymorons! Talk to me in 6 months, after you've figured out that you're actually working for free, or worse LOSING MONEY! But hey, at least you're meeting people and having fun doing it LOL! All the true answers are in my signature :-(


Again, it's real simple. If you don't like it, stop doing it. I have to assume your still doing it for a reason. Or perhaps you have left uber and are trolling here for no reason other than to spread your negative comments. Look, I like it, and so do others. In 6 months, if I don't enjoy it, I'll leave. As I mentioned, I have three other sources of income as well. So, my situation may be different than yours or others. But your bitterness towards uber tells me your in the wrong line of work. Good luck to you


----------



## XUberMike

I really do need to change my screen name.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

UberMike29 said:


> Again, it's real simple. If you don't like it, stop doing it. I have to assume your still doing it for a reason. Or perhaps you have left uber and are trolling here for no reason other than to spread your negative comments. Look, I like it, and so do others. In 6 months, if I don't enjoy it, I'll leave. As I mentioned, I have three other sources of income as well. So, my situation may be different than yours or others. But your bitterness towards uber tells me your in the wrong line of work. Good luck to you


Just trying to "save one driver at a time" !


----------



## Santa

XUberMike said:


> I really do need to change my screen name.


Maybe MikeyDaUberXer or MikeyDaGutXer..


----------



## Kalee

UberMike29 said:


> Again, it's real simple. If you don't like it, stop doing it. I have to assume your still doing it for a reason. Or perhaps you have left uber and are trolling here for no reason other than to spread your negative comments. Look, I like it, and so do others. In 6 months, if I don't enjoy it, I'll leave. As I mentioned, I have three other sources of income as well. So, my situation may be different than yours or others. But your bitterness towards uber tells me your in the wrong line of work. Good luck to you


You sir, are a fool.

For those of us that have been around for years, do you know how many times we have seen green horns like you say the same old, "If you don't like it just quit"?
Within several months newbs like you are always back telling their tales of how they've been wronged by Uber.
You're no exception UberMike29. You will be back in no time, belly-aching like a baby with a crap-filled diaper - mark my words. But we will remember you and point out the stupid comments you've left today and man, are you going to feel foolish. And we are going to point our fingers at you and laaaauuuuugh!


----------



## UberMike29

Kalee, first off, I'm not a fool. I have done extensive research into this, and find that it is the best job for someone in my situation. I am a disabled Vet. I have PTSD and find that this environment suits my needs just fine. Secondly, as for your assumption that I will be "belly aching in no time" , your wrong on that point as well. I have served 11 years in the U.S Army, 2 combat tours of which I was injured in the latter. I'm very thankful to be alive, I'm thankful to have the love and support of my family, and am damn thankful to have the opportunity to work and support my family. Believe me, after what I have dealt with in life, I find that complaining or belly aching about Uber is just plain silly. If I don't end up liking it or am not successful, I will simply walk away and pursue other avenues. So sorry to bust your bubble. Lastly, what you refer to as "stupid comments" was merely a suggestion that if your as miserable as you clearly seem to be, that maybe you too should pursue other avenues. I'm done arguing with you or anyone else about this. Too the OP, keep doing what you do, sounds like your having a blast with it and do not let the negativity get you down. There's always someone in every crowd that has to knock you down to feel better about themselves. I'm out


----------



## XUberMike

Santa said:


> Maybe MikeyDaUberXer or MikeyDaGutXer..


Na I got all these Mike posers, going with sumptin generic, original non name.

Too many Mikes giving me a bad name


----------



## UberMike29

XUberMike said:


> Na I got all these Mike posers, going with sumptin generic, original non name.
> 
> Too many Mikes giving me a bad name


Sorry if I was giving you a bad name. Wasn't trying to


----------



## Bill Feit

UberMike29 said:


> Again, it's real simple. If you don't like it, stop doing it. I have to assume your still doing it for a reason. Or perhaps you have left uber and are trolling here for no reason other than to spread your negative comments. Look, I like it, and so do others. In 6 months, if I don't enjoy it, I'll leave. As I mentioned, I have three other sources of income as well. So, my situation may be different than yours or others. But your bitterness towards uber tells me your in the wrong line of work. Good luck to you


You are an idiot!! Anyone who has virtually no experience doing something has no right to be critical of those who have multiple years experience...Uber is out to take advantage of you and as long as you know it you can continue to allow it. I have been through 6, yes, 6, fare reductions and have watched Uber ruin a good thing and for no other reason than to accomplish one persons business plan...NONE of the reductions were necessary to grow and sustain this business...customers two years ago raved and what a wonderful service Uber was and they were thankful to not be paying $3.00/mile taxi rate...they were paying 2.25 pickup fee, 2.35 per mile and happy!!! You are now driving for peanuts and the company as reached its mail goal which is to make it cheaper for the pax to use Uber than to own their own car...only problem is the driver has to own his own car. Keep driving, keep being a sucker, but do not criticize..


----------



## RamzFanz

Kalee said:


> Was that a cool$158 or a luke warm $118 after Ubers cut?
> How many total miles did you drive? Multiply your miles by 57 cents per mile.
> The remainder is what your actual profit is.
> Still feeling your earnings were cool?


57 cents a mile, actually 54 in 2016, is a deduction, not a cost. Why do people still repeat this myth?


----------



## RamzFanz

forqalso said:


> Do the fools on this forum have to misuse the IRS's 57 cent standard deduction as your actual expense per mile every time someone posts their earnings?


Yes, the fools do. The rest of us know better.


----------



## RamzFanz

UberMike29 said:


> Kalee, first off, I'm not a fool. I have done extensive research into this, and find that it is the best job for someone in my situation. I am a disabled Vet. I have PTSD and find that this environment suits my needs just fine. Secondly, as for your assumption that I will be "belly aching in no time" , your wrong on that point as well. I have served 11 years in the U.S Army, 2 combat tours of which I was injured in the latter. I'm very thankful to be alive, I'm thankful to have the love and support of my family, and am damn thankful to have the opportunity to work and support my family. Believe me, after what I have dealt with in life, I find that complaining or belly aching about Uber is just plain silly. If I don't end up liking it or am not successful, I will simply walk away and pursue other avenues. So sorry to bust your bubble. Lastly, what you refer to as "stupid comments" was merely a suggestion that if your as miserable as you clearly seem to be, that maybe you too should pursue other avenues. I'm done arguing with you or anyone else about this. Too the OP, keep doing what you do, sounds like your having a blast with it and do not let the negativity get you down. There's always someone in every crowd that has to knock you down to feel better about themselves. I'm out


Thanks for your service Mike and I'm genuinely sorry to hear of your challenges. I wish you and yours well.

The people on here who do nothing but complain are losers, as you well know, who don't have the character to move on from a cushy situation when they aren't satisfied.


----------



## RamzFanz

Bill Feit said:


> You are an idiot!! Anyone who has virtually no experience doing something has no right to be critical of those who have multiple years experience...Uber is out to take advantage of you and as long as you know it you can continue to allow it. I have been through 6, yes, 6, fare reductions and have watched Uber ruin a good thing and for no other reason than to accomplish one persons business plan...NONE of the reductions were necessary to grow and sustain this business...customers two years ago raved and what a wonderful service Uber was and they were thankful to not be paying $3.00/mile taxi rate...they were paying 2.25 pickup fee, 2.35 per mile and happy!!! You are now driving for peanuts and the company as reached its mail goal which is to make it cheaper for the pax to use Uber than to own their own car...only problem is the driver has to own his own car. Keep driving, keep being a sucker, but do not criticize..


So...as Mike said, don't bellyache, move on. Some of us make money and some don't. It's up to you to steer your life, not Uber.

ALL contract jobs I've ever had start out as cash cows and then slowly become untenable long after I've departed. Welcome to the world of self employment!


----------



## rocksteady

UberMike29 said:


> I myself am brand new to Uber, and have to say. I'm surprised by how many of you all hate uber, yet seem to still drive for them. I have some great advice for you, leave uber. It's that easy. I love it personally. This gentleman made what he considers good money. So what if it's not good money to you. You don't have his bills and he doesn't have yours. Everyones situation is different. I make uber a full time job for myself. And it works out great for me. If that's not for you, that's fine. Yall not to ease of on the nagativity. Or dont, free country I suppose. Between my disability, GI Bill money from school and Uber, I'm doing very well.


Your advice, is like, so played out.


----------



## osii

That $.54/mile applies to everything from a bicycle with a motor on it to a tractor trailer. My actual expenses are much closer to $.16/mile with current gas prices.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberMike29 said:


> I myself am brand new to Uber, and have to say. I'm surprised by how many of you all hate uber, yet seem to still drive for them. I have some great advice for you, leave uber. It's that easy. I love it personally. This gentleman made what he considers good money. So what if it's not good money to you. You don't have his bills and he doesn't have yours. Everyones situation is different. I make uber a full time job for myself. And it works out great for me. If that's not for you, that's fine. Yall not to ease of on the nagativity. Or dont, free country I suppose. Between my disability, GI Bill money from school and Uber, I'm doing very well.


 How would you be doing if you ONLY had Uber?


----------



## UberMike29

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How would you be doing if you ONLY had Uber?


Im not sure. Fact is, I don't rely on just Uber for income. I served my country for 11 years, and therefore have VA benefits and GI Bill benefits. I do not apologize for the benefits I receive as I've more than earned them. But to answer your question, I do not know. Thankfully, I don't have to worry about it


----------



## MaximusMurkimus

I worked food service last summer and it was utterly stressful. The work was tedious, the manager was a complete dick, and the pay....I've made more in two days with Uber than two weeks with them.

Plus, it was around 40 miles both ways. Sometimes the alternative isn't nearly as great. Uber is a nice supplement to my day job, but obviously it's not a permanent solution.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

RamzFanz said:


> 57 cents a mile, actually 54 in 2016, is a deduction, not a cost. Why do people still repeat this myth?


Nope, it is the real cost, unless you're driving a fully depreciated beater, and then you will be deactivated for bad ratings. What, you think the IRS just made it up, and made it way too high in the public's favor??? NO, you people that keep driving for peanuts with your head in the sand, and pretending like you're happy & making money, and ignoring the true cost of your car ARE THE PROBLEM! You are what lets The Evil Travis perpetuate this horrible driver prostitution!!!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

RamzFanz said:


> So...as Mike said, don't bellyache, move on. Some of us make money and some don't. It's up to you to steer your life, not Uber.
> 
> ALL contract jobs I've ever had start out as cash cows and then slowly become untenable long after I've departed. Welcome to the world of self employment!


Correction ... Some of us "THINK" they make money! Lol Others "have the wisdom to know the difference"


----------



## Kalee

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Nope, it is the real cost, unless you're driving a fully depreciated beater, and then you will be deactivated for bad ratings. What, you think the IRS just made it up, and made it way too high in the public's favor??? NO, you people that keep driving for peanuts with your head in the sand, and pretending like you're happy & making money, and ignoring the true cost of your car ARE THE PROBLEM! You are what lets The Evil Travis perpetuate this horrible driver prostitution!!!


Amen!


----------



## RamzFanz

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Nope, it is the real cost, unless you're driving a fully depreciated beater, and then you will be deactivated for bad ratings. What, you think the IRS just made it up, and made it way too high in the public's favor??? NO, you people that keep driving for peanuts with your head in the sand, and pretending like you're happy & making money, and ignoring the true cost of your car ARE THE PROBLEM! You are what lets The Evil Travis perpetuate this horrible driver prostitution!!!


Do I think the IRS made it up? Yes, yes I do, because they did. It's based on estimates. In no world is it the real cost unless you drive a brand new car coming off the lot fully financed doing manufacturer recommended maintenance. If you do that, it's on you.

I drive a dented $5,000 minivan and maintain a 4.86 - 4.9 rating. There's no need to piss away equity to Uber.

I also had costs of 17 cents a mile in 2015 and averaged over $20 an hour after all costs including lost equity. Perhaps you didn't bother tracking your actual costs? Or do you make bad financial decisions and blame it on Uber?


----------



## RamzFanz

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Correction ... Some of us DO make money! Lol Others "don't have the wisdom to do the math or make solid financial decisions."


FIFY


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Nope, it is the real cost, unless you're driving a fully depreciated beater, and then you will be deactivated for bad ratings. What, you think the IRS just made it up, and made it way too high in the public's favor??? NO, you people that keep driving for peanuts with your head in the sand, and pretending like you're happy & making money, and ignoring the true cost of your car ARE THE PROBLEM! You are what lets The Evil Travis perpetuate this horrible driver prostitution!!!


Oh, I thought it was because they offered to many snacks, and water.


----------



## Kalee

UberMike29 said:


> Again, it's real simple. If you don't like it, stop doing it. I have to assume your still doing it for a reason. Or perhaps you have left uber and are trolling here for no reason other than to spread your negative comments. Look, I like it, and so do others. In 6 months, if I don't enjoy it, I'll leave. As I mentioned, I have three other sources of income as well. So, my situation may be different than yours or others. But your bitterness towards uber tells me your in the wrong line of work. Good luck to you


He must have already been shamed away from us due to his typical newb comments. He hasn't been on this site in weeks.


----------



## occupant

The thread title is misleading. This topic should be named, "people who are bad at math trying to prove to others how wrong their math is."

If I can keep the per mile cost of a rollback tow truck with a diesel engine and a bunch of expensive hydraulics under fifty cents a mile, then any of you four wheelers should be in the twenties.

As a courier I drove beaters. I could easily get three months and ten thousand miles out of a $500 car getting 25-30mpg, sell it for $200 to a junkyard, and repeat. These days it would be a $1000 car but the same principle applies. As a taxi driver fifteen years ago I put 265k on a cab in four years averaging 17.7mpg and did well. If you pick the right car and take care of it properly, it will give good service.

Putting miles on a car like this kills the value. Keep that in mind but also keep in mind that a cheaper vehicle won't depreciate as much as a new one. The value of a high mileage car is not zero. You can sell parts from it, trade it in, or scrap it for the metal value. And if it still runs and moves, some sucker will buy it to drive to work and back.


----------

